# Same sex adoption



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What's people's views on gay couples (men and women) adopting children? Saw an article on facebook and the comments section was interesting to say the least.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I have no views. :-/ my dads been gay an married since I was 4! I really don't see it as a issue.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't care to be honest. As long as they're well balanced individuals and have jumped through all the same hoops (checks and whatnot) to adopt then I don't see there being a problem.

Those who will spout the general line of "but what about having a male/female role model" need to check the state of some parents in this country. Also, to the same effect, do those who believe that kids need one mother and one father also object to women (and men) who are going it alone as a single parent?


----------



## M.I.D (Feb 11, 2014)

Difficult one, coz alot of children would get bullied for having same sex parents.

I personally believe it isn't right


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

M.I.D said:


> Difficult one, coz alot of children would get bullied for having same sex parents.
> 
> I personally believe it isn't right


Then is not the parents responsibility to teach their kids not to bully, rather than a loving couple be denied the right to give a child a good home?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Danjal said:


> I don't care to be honest. As long as they're well balanced individuals and have jumped through all the same hoops (checks and whatnot) to adopt then I don't see there being a problem.
> 
> Those who will spout the general line of "but what about having a male/female role model" need to check the state of some parents in this country. Also, to the same effect, do those who believe that kids need one mother and one father also object to women (and men) who are going it alone as a single parent?


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd rather they were gay than religious.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Not for me, I'd have no problem with it whatsoever other than it will be a clear thing for them to get bullied with at school, sorry but just a fact.

Also I would agree the male/female model would be slightly better (generalization). I realise that rarely happens now but I expect a gay relationship staying together is just as unlikely so thats a irrelevant point imo


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Who dear, me dear, gay dear, no dear.

I think it's great.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I don't really care,

if they're well balanced people and they're able to support the child and give them a stable, loving home then fair enough.

The only negative I can see is how other children might interact with them when they find out they have same sex parents,

but that should be something the adopting parents should see coming and be ready to deal with.

A childhood with two mums or two dads should be a dam slight happier than a childhood spent in foster homes or being passed from one temporary carer to another.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


Aren't you embarrassed asking such a ridiculous question? Because being gay has nothing to do with genetics does it. Honestly!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

live and let live


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


Being gay is normal...


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


Do straight people's children always turn out straight because that's seen as normal?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

M.I.D said:


> Difficult one, coz alot of children would get bullied for having same sex parents.
> 
> I personally believe it isn't right


Agree with the top part.

But not sure on whether I agree or disagree with the topic overall.



IGotTekkers said:


> Then is not the parents responsibility to teach their kids not to bully, rather than a loving couple be denied the right to give a child a good home?


In an ideal world yes, but that's never going to happen. Plus some parents don't know their kids are bullies until after they've caused hell for some poor kid.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

cooltt said:


> Aren't you embarrassed asking such a ridiculous question? Because being gay has nothing to do with genetics does it. Honestly!!!


Why would I be embarrassed ? I didn't know the answer to a question so I asked. Simple.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Agree with the top part.
> 
> But not sure on whether I agree or disagree with the topic overall.
> 
> In an ideal world yes, but that's never going to happen. Plus some parents don't know their kids are bullies until after they've caused hell for some poor kid.


It will happen regardless, youv only got to have the wrong colour trainers and you can get beaten half to death if you arnt careful lol


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Aslong as they are good parents then that's all that matters.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I hope that all of the people who object to it on the grounds that "the kid will guaranteed get bullied for it", object equally to these other groups having kids because no doubt they'll get bullied as well;

- single parents

- fat people,

- ginger people,

- ugly people,

- physically disabled people,

- people with visible physical deformities

- mentally ill people,

- bald people,

- very short people,

- eccentric people who will dress their kids like muppets,

- hippies that don't believe in using soap (I went to school with two of these and man did they get bullied to fvck...)

- people with sh1t cars,

- people with sh1t houses,

- people who won't be able to afford to buy their kids iPhones and genuine designer trainers...

You get my point.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

cooltt said:


> Aren't you embarrassed asking such a ridiculous question? Because being gay has nothing to do with genetics does it. Honestly!!!





Sams said:


> Why would I be embarrassed ? I didn't know the answer to a question so I asked. Simple.


A lot of people don't know much about this stuff, which leads to a lot of uneducated opinions.

Shooting people down for asking genuine questions on the topic isn't helpful really.

Yeah they could use Google and what not to research it, but not everybody wants to.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't really care to be honest. Couples applying for adoption have to go through so many checks and balances it's highly unlikely they'll be anything other than very good parents. Pity the same can't be said for so many other parents who have their children the conventional way.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


Does it matter?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> It will happen regardless, youv only got to have the wrong colour trainers and you can get beaten half to death if you arnt careful lol


Haha yeah I know that, kids can be horrible little fvckers. But shoes won't be remembered for very long.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lotte said:


> I hope that all of the people who object to it on the grounds that "the kid will guaranteed get bullied for it", object equally to these other groups having kids because no doubt they'll get bullied as well;
> 
> - single parents
> 
> ...


You missed out hippies living in caravans.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Don't really care to be honest. Couples applying for adoption have to go through so many checks and balances it's highly unlikely they'll be anything other than very good parents. Pity the same can't be said for so many other parents who have their children the conventional way.


You could have a pair of gorillas raise a kid better than a lot of parents around my way


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> You could have a pair of gorillas raise a kid better than a lot of parents around my way


True, and regardless of said gorillas' sexual preferences.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> You missed out hippies living in caravans.


I could honestly have gone on all day listing the things kids at my schools got bullied for! Thought I'd leave gyppos out of it :tongue:

My older sister was bullied for a while when her own best friend claimed that our parents weren't married so we were all "bastards"  (My mum and dad just didn't wear wedding rings)

My point being; every child will experience being the odd one out at some point, everyone in life can be singled out and made fun of for some reason or another.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> True, and regardless of said gorillas' sexual preferences.


I don't know the ins and outs of the male/female gorilla parental roles. Will put it on my reading list and get back to you on that one


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

We had this discussion in the office the other week and one of the guys who is religious was saying it was wrong as it will mean that the kids will then be gay as well as they will see being gay as 'normal'.

So i said that by his reckoning then all straight couples will have straight kids.

That shut him up.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lotte said:


> I hope that all of the people who object to it on the grounds that "the kid will guaranteed get bullied for it", object equally to these other groups having kids because no doubt they'll get bullied as well;
> 
> - single parents
> 
> ...


Not sure if this was targeted towards me as I'm expressing concern over bullying...

But just in case, I want to clarify that I'm not objecting to gay adoption based on bullying. Merely discussing a potential issue that I picked up on in an earlier post


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm another one who really doesn't see a problem with gay couples adopting - as long as they have jumped through all the same hoops as hetero couples.

It may be true that kids are more likely to be bullied, but then kids in general are horrible little scrotes who will pick on anything. There are more kids living with a biological parent and their same sex partner - we can't ban that sort of thing just because some kids are little [email protected]

The fact is that there is a massive shortage of adoptive parents, so every same-sex couple who adopts is one less kid living in care homes or foster care. That can only be a good thing.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

As most have said, as long as they go through the same process as every other bugger i wish them all the happiness in the world.

What i dislike is when people get a short cut because they are a minority....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


You never know , it's quite shocking the millions of gay babies round the world made by straight parents.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> You never know , it's quite shocking the millions of gay babies round the world made by straight parents.


I see your point, but my point is would they be more inclined to be gay if there parents are.

I am not saying there is anything wrong with being gay, just asking a question for peoples views.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Shady45 said:


> Not sure if this was targeted towards me as I'm expressing concern over bullying...
> 
> But just in case, I want to clarify that I'm not objecting to gay adoption based on bullying. Merely discussing a potential issue that I picked up on in an earlier post


Not aimed at anyone in particular, just a general argument against the whole "yeah but they'll get bullied!" nonsense


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sams said:


> I see your point, but my point is would they be more inclined to be gay if there parents are.
> 
> I am not saying there is anything wrong with being gay, just asking a question for peoples views.


I know dude , and I think the stats would be higher than being brought up by a straight couple ,

I think you can only compare it to the amount of kids that turn out gay being raised by straight parents ?

I think there's 8% gay population now across the globe so something like that ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Not aimed at anyone in particular, just a general argument against the whole "yeah but they'll get bullied!" nonsense


Maybe if the parents were clued up they could counteract the bullying by either:

1. Letting the child smoke weed so he is automatically in the 'cool group'

2. Make him take martial arts from a very young age so he can kick the bully's heads in, we have all seen the films, once the bully gets hit once he backs down

3. Put the child on a high protein diet with a mild Var course every 6 weeks or so and make him train, that was everyone will be to scared to say anything to him


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


Be the same logic shouldn't anyone raised in a straight loving home be straight ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Be the same logic shouldn't anyone raised in a straight loving home be straight ?


Yes, we have covered this already


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> I see your point, but my point is would they be more inclined to be gay if there parents are.
> 
> I am not saying there is anything wrong with being gay, just asking a question for peoples views.


They would most likely be more open about their sexuality, whatever it may be.

But it goes back to the nature Vs nuture argument, and i believe that being gay isn't a choice or something that can be nurtured, you just genetically either are or aren't or like both!


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

My opinion is that children are best cared for by having a mother and a father. I grew up without my dad. I didn't want another mother, I wanted a father to teach me how to be a man.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't see it as an issue, I've no reason or experience to say this, but I feel that any form of a family has to be better than state care.

I know some male / female parents that shouldn't be allowed a sky remote let alone children. I really don't think sexuality should come into it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

get2big said:


> My opinion is that children are best cared for by having a mother and a father. I grew up without my dad. I didn't want another mother, I wanted a father to teach me how to be a man.


So you're saying you're a lesser man because of it?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I think babies should go to heterosexual couples that are unable to conceive. I think gay couples should be able to adopt but I think they should be lower down the pecking order.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

Aint nowt wrong with same sex couples adopting. In fact it's good, because any kid that gets adopted is good news, especially into a stable home.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

in an ideal world every family should have a positive male and female role model and that should be mum and dad, unfortunately we dont live in an ideal world and if two people of the same gender can provide a loving and stable environment to bring up a child so that they have the opportunity to achieve their potential i'm all for it. I think you should need to apply to be a parent, prove that you can support and provide for a child , fail the standards and if you decide to still go ahead you get zero state support from conception onwards.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I think babies should go to heterosexual couples that are unable to conceive. I think gay couples should be able to adopt but I think they should be lower down the pecking order.


For reals? You not heard that there are more children waiting to be adopted than there are adopters?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> So you're saying you're a lesser man because of it?


no mate i think he's saying he was aware that in his life there was something missing and that was a dad- nowt wrong with wanting what you think is "the right thing".


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> I think babies should go to heterosexual couples that are unable to conceive. I think gay couples should be able to adopt but I think they should be lower down the pecking order.


The orphanages / care facilities aren't exactly empty crying out for more kids


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Smitch said:


> So you're saying you're a lesser man because of it?


Possibly.


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Think its bloody disgusting, children have enough to deal with in life without being bullied and picked on because you have two daddies or mummies! I get sick to death people trying to say its normal well its not, only last night i covered my three years old son from the TV as in Emmerdale two blokes kissed. I dont want my son seeing that kind of behaviour as though its ok because i dont think it is. And i dont think it gives the child a correct view of the world growing up with same sex parents it just so wrong.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> They would most likely be more open about their sexuality, whatever it may be.
> 
> But it goes back to the nature Vs nuture argument, and i believe that being gay isn't a choice or something that can be nurtured, you just genetically either are or aren't or like both!


I reckon it's a mixture of the two. Like how many guys in american prisons turn gay-they find it's more acceptable so their latent homosexuality is developed into becoming fully gay-so that's nurture right there.

I reckon homosexual parents would make the child more likely to be gay the reason being is that I think lots of humans are bisexual but because it's not universally accepted that being gay is right lots of these bi people never try to make a relationship with another of their sex and live their entire lives as heterosexual. If the bi person has gay parents then he/she is not going to be worried as much about this sort of prejudice.

I wonder if homosexuality is genetic whether the 'gay gene' would eventually die out through evolution, for instance as being gay becomes more and more acceptable previous closeted homosexuals who would have kids will go into gay relationships and thus their 'gay gene' would not be passed on


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

andyfrance001 said:


> Think its bloody disgusting, children have enough to deal with in life without being bullied and picked on because you have two daddies or mummies! I get sick to death people trying to say its normal well its not, only last night i covered my three years old son from the TV as in Emmerdale two blokes kissed. I dont want my son seeing that kind of behaviour as though its ok because i dont think it is. And i dont think it gives the child a correct view of the world growing up with same sex parents it just so wrong.


What about girl on girl action?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

wat_is_this said:


> For reals? You not heard that there are more children waiting to be adopted than there are adopters?





gycraig said:


> The orphanages / care facilities aren't exactly empty crying out for more kids


I don't think there is an abundance of babies.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andyfrance001 said:


> Think its bloody disgusting, children have enough to deal with in life without being bullied and picked on because you have two daddies or mummies! I get sick to death people trying to say its normal well its not, only last night i covered my three years old son from the TV as in Emmerdale two blokes kissed. I dont want my son seeing that kind of behaviour as though its ok because i dont think it is. And i dont think it gives the child a correct view of the world growing up with same sex parents it just so wrong.


Live and let live!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to laugh at some of the Straight guys here..Let me ask you this..Where do you think gays came from..

I will tell you..Straight men and women .

As for my view on adoption,hell yes gay couples are in my view more stable than straight couples,just go watch Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> I reckon it's a mixture of the two. Like how many guys in american prisons turn gay-they find it's more acceptable so their latent homosexuality is developed into becoming fully gay-so that's nurture right there.
> 
> I reckon homosexual parents would make the child more likely to be gay the reason being is that I think lots of humans are bisexual but because it's not universally accepted that being gay is right lots of these bi people never try to make a relationship with another of their sex and live their entire lives as heterosexual. If the bi person has gay parents then he/she is not going to be worried as much about this sort of prejudice.
> 
> I wonder if homosexuality is genetic whether the 'gay gene' would eventually die out through evolution, for instance as being gay becomes more and more acceptable previous closeted homosexuals who would have kids will go into gay relationships and thus their 'gay gene' would not be passed on


It's more likely guys using male rape as a tool inside to intimidate and punish people, and they probably had repressed gay feelings initally anyway but refused to admit it on the outside world. And their recipients have just been bullied into it and don't want to get beaten up or killed.

And on your second point it goes back to what i said about being open about their sexuality, if they had gay feelings then yes they would be more likely to be open about them, that's not making them gay, it's making them honest as they were gay anyway.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

A child does not need to have a female and a male figure.

A child needs love, education, stability and parents able to afford to look after his present and his future

So if 2 girls or 2 guys can give this to a child who are we for stop this?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I think this thread is racist


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> It's more likely guys using male rape as a tool inside to intimidate and punish people, and they probably had repressed gay feelings initally anyway but refused to admit it on the outside world. And their recipients have just been bullied into it and don't want to get beaten up or killed.
> 
> And on your second point it goes back to what i said about being open about their sexuality, if they had gay feelings then yes they would be more likely to be open about them, that's not making them gay, it's making them honest as they were gay anyway.


I have seen a documentary with gays in american prisons saying they never thought about being gay until they went inside, I agree your scenario is probably right in many cases but not all of them. Look at the ancient Greeks, they were all bumming because it was accepted as being normal.

I reckon its all a balancing act between the persons conditions and genes, whether they are in a gay friendly environment and how strong their gay gene is. Look at guys who get killed for being gay in Africa, I reckon they've got a really strong gay gene to risk coming out when death is on the table, but your average closeted gay guy over here who will just get a bit of hassle from a disproving family probably doesn't have the same gay gene as the African guy


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


Kinda of a stupid statement. Think about it. Most Gay people have stright parents. Beign gay isn't a choice, it is just the way someone is born and ment to be.

Sorry, if this comes off rude.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

danefox said:


> Kinda of a stupid statement. Think about it. Most Gay people have stright parents. Beign gay isn't a choice, it is just the way someone is born and ment to be.
> 
> Sorry, if this comes off rude.


It did come off rude mate, but not to worry, apology accepted


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

So long as they can be well balanced parents it's all good.

In as much as I try my best, and my 2 kids are happy, smart, healthy and seemingly well balanced wee individuals, I've been a parent for 6 years and I STILL don't know what makes a good parent.

I'm convinced what I do in my own bedroom has fvck all to do with it though.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

andyfrance001 said:


> Think its bloody disgusting, children have enough to deal with in life without being bullied and picked on because you have two daddies or mummies!


So teaching your child that it is "wrong" and "disgusting" will help resolve this issue will it? No, I don't think so.



andyfrance001 said:


> I get sick to death people trying to say its normal well its not, only last night i covered my three years old son from the TV as in Emmerdale two blokes kissed.


It *is* normal. Fluid sexuality has been around as long as humans have walked on two legs. There's even evidence of homosexuality in animals, completely debunks the idea that it isn't natural.




andyfrance001 said:


> I dont want my son seeing that kind of behaviour as though its ok because i dont think it is. And i dont think it gives the child a correct view of the world growing up with same sex parents it just so wrong.


In your opinion, which I believe to be completely, and utterly, wrong. How would you feel if your child came out as gay when they were older? Would you disown him? How would you feel knowing that you had raised a gay son despite your attempts to teach him that it is wrong and disgusting?

People wonder why it is so difficult for gay kids to come out in our modern times, it is because of attitudes like this. Being gay is normal, being straight is normal, what is the ****ing issue here? They're not harming you, they just want to be able to be who they are.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

UK-M turning very political atm! haha


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Sams said:


> I think this thread is racist


init! dey is bein racialists!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm all for it, especially when it comes to adoption. More people should be adopting and taking the "unwanted" children of this world into kind loving homes. Rather than making there own out of a selfish primal desire to continue the blood line.

In fact i'd go as far as to say being gay is a very patriotic act. The fact you wont bring a child who'll add to over population, add to economic stresses and add to the environmental problems our country faces is a fantastic thing.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Haha yeah I know that, kids can be horrible little fvckers. But shoes won't be remembered for very long.


Interestingly shoes along with food are always remembered!!!

Iv fostered kids who have grown up and have obsessions with shoes because as a child they had one pair or what they did have came from less expensive shops...hence that now teen / adult will only buy decent shoes! Funny little things like that....


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Smitch said:


> What about girl on girl action?


Dont like to see that either in family viewing time either get sick to death of the TV and media showing its ok whatever time of day.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

get2big said:


> My opinion is that children are best cared for by having a mother and a father. I grew up without my dad. I didn't want another mother, I wanted a father to teach me how to be a man.


I brought my son up alone...he's an incredible man!!! Joined the forces now doing fantastic ...plenty of activities to send them to so they get male influence, he went to karate, football etc I don't think it matters tbh, although as a child they may question things it's how u as an adult approach it.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

andyfrance001 said:


> Dont like to see that either in family viewing time either get sick to death of the TV and media showing its ok whatever time of day.


Why not hang all the disabled people too cause thats not "normal" either is it.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

staffs_lad said:


> I'm all for it, especially when it comes to adoption. More people should be adopting and taking the "unwanted" children of this world into kind loving homes. Rather than making there own out of a selfish primal desire to continue the blood line.
> 
> In fact i'd go as far as to say being gay is a very patriotic act. The fact you wont bring a child who'll add to over population, add to economic stresses and add to the environmental problems our country faces is a fantastic thing.


On that note I wish there was a gay gun we could shoot all the male yobs with to stop them fathering children with 20 different women and then let the state pay for them all.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

andyfrance001 said:


> Dont like to see that either in family viewing time either get sick to death of the TV and media showing its ok whatever time of day.


Your in denial andy :001_tt2:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> I have seen a documentary with gays in american prisons saying they never thought about being gay until they went inside, I agree your scenario is probably right in many cases but not all of them. Look at the ancient Greeks, they were all bumming because it was accepted as being normal.
> 
> I reckon its all a balancing act between the persons conditions and genes, whether they are in a gay friendly environment and how strong their gay gene is. Look at guys who get killed for being gay in Africa, I reckon they've got a really strong gay gene to risk coming out when death is on the table, but your average closeted gay guy over here who will just get a bit of hassle from a disproving family probably doesn't have the same gay gene as the African guy


You have an interesting theory ,but I cant take you seriously because you look like a poster for gay pride in your avi.

Notwithstanding your name is rimmer.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

gearchange said:


> You have an interesting theory ,but I cant take you seriously because you look like a poster for gay pride in your avi.
> 
> Notwithstanding your name is rimmer.


haha, I think people need to be honest about being gay-I think society shouldn't see homosexuality as a bad thing because they aren't harming anyone but they shouldn't feel pressured to see it as a good thing either. I would prefer my own kids not to be gay but if they were I wouldn't feel differently about them


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I totally agree with you.Being gay is just another way of life and should be treated no differently to anyone elses.

Neither better or worse than any other and should have no bearing on a child's upbringing.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

andyfrance001 said:


> Think its bloody disgusting, children have enough to deal with in life without being bullied and picked on because you have two daddies or mummies! I get sick to death people trying to say its normal well its not, only last night i covered my three years old son from the TV as in Emmerdale two blokes kissed. I dont want my son seeing that kind of behaviour as though its ok because i dont think it is. And i dont think it gives the child a correct view of the world growing up with same sex parents it just so wrong.


You may have the out dated view tbh..times are changing things become more acceptable. Covering his eyes will make him more curious to see what the fuss is about and ur creating less a view of what the real world is about. ...the chances are as he grows he will see more of it. If the correct view of the world in ur eyes is 2 parents one female one male then u would be far better teaching about loving relationships ...coz they sure ain't lasting those so called 'normal' relationships with man and woman.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Omg I was up the school the other day and now ive never had a problem with gay or lesbian people but I saw two lesbians stood infront of all the reception classes obviously waiting for a kid all over each other. Now id be angry regardless of the sex of someone rubbing each others asses cuddling up in the playground looking like they are waiting to rip each others clothes off but I think I felt more angry because this wasnt a normal thing for anyone to do in the first place in the playground and it was blatently a statement thing which there was just no need for


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I brought my son up alone...he's an incredible man!!! Joined the forces now doing fantastic ...plenty of activities to send them to so they get male influence, he went to karate, football etc I don't think it matters tbh, although as a child they may question things it's how u as an adult approach it.


Fair play to you, and glad to hear your sons doing so well.

Personally, I badly missed having a father and I was a very badly behaved kid. Got in a lot of trouble , trouble that my peers who had a strong father around never got into.

The truth is the ideal for every child is to have a loving father and mother.

Obviously we don't live in an ideal world, but I believe we should always strive for ideals, and try to attain them wherever possible.

Two men or two women does not equal a man and a women. There is something unique about the latter, it is the way nature intended the family to be created , and is the most balanced environment for a child to grow up in.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I wonder if homosexuality is genetic whether the 'gay gene' would eventually die out through evolution, for instance as being gay becomes more and more acceptable previous closeted homosexuals who would have kids will go into gay relationships and thus their 'gay gene' would not be passed on


There does appear to be a genetic component to male homosexuality - though it appears to be to do with genes on the X chromosome, which is only passed on by the mother. This genetic component doesn't explain all of it, and only seems to apply to males. The same genes seem to be associated with greater fertility in women, so since an X chromosome spends 2/3 of it's history in females and one third in males, the contradictory selection pressures have probably balanced the occurrence of the gene at the level we see now.

The strongest biological correlation for males is birth order. Every male child that your mother has carried to term before you increases the chance of you being gay by about 25-30%. There also seems to be a correlation between the amount of testosterone you were exposed to in the womb, with higher test levels making homosexuality more likely in both genders. The hypothesis here is that a woman's immune system learns to react against the testosterone that her male baby is secreting, causing subsequent babies to produce slightly higher testosterone levels.

The only correlation to female homosexuality seems to be a tendancy towards slighly higher testosterone levels, but that correlation is quite weak.

Interestingly, the pheremones we react to are the best indicator of our sexual orientation. Straight people react positively to the pheremones secreted by the opposite sex, gay people to the same sex and bisexuals to both. Response to pheremones is entirely unconscious, and shows that choice doesn't really enter into it.

And for anyone claiming that homosexuality is unnatural, it's worth remembering that our closest relatives - chimpanzees, are all basically bisexual. Bonobos in particular have sex with each other all the time, regardless of gender.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


It's probably been covered but I had gay parents. I'm straight.

Plus I never got bullied over it.

My kids think it's great they get more pressies at x mas.

They've never even questioned it it's just grandad m and grandad L


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

cooltt said:


> Why not hang all the disabled people too cause thats not "normal" either is it.


Disability it totally different than homosexuality. I have nothing against people that way inclined but dont portray it into my living room so my small children see this knid of behaviour as aceptable.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

andyfrance001 said:


> Disability it totally different than homosexuality. I have nothing against people that way inclined but dont portray it into my living room so my small children see this knid of behaviour as aceptable.


You have a big problem with that mate...It is acceptable and like it or not your kids will learn this out in the real world.The more you harp on with your draconian philosophies the more of a shock it will be to them.

Your almost akin to pushing your religion on them (not something thats right)

I say that in a respectful way.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

my Ma is class...wish there was 2 of her


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

barsnack said:


> my Ma is class...wish there was 2 of her


I agree, she is.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I agree, she is.


although she AID's, hope you rubbered up


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Rather they adopt than end up tricking some poor women/man into marriage, making a baby, then running off with the kid.

Tho tbh seeing as abortion means there aren't any surplus of white babies to adopt any more, and not many people want to adopt the older kids, its a bit of a non issue.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Danjal said:


> Being gay is normal...


Its not normal its gay!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

already stated i don't really mind it before people assume I'm a nazi but its not 'normal' atall, its completely against normal.

normal

/?n??m(?)l/

adjective

adjective: normal

1.

conforming to a standard; usual, typical, or expected.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

M.I.D said:


> Difficult one, coz alot of children would get bullied for having same sex parents.
> 
> I personally believe it isn't right


Mate

Kids will get bullied for many of reasons, better to have to loving gay parents than to straight parents that couldn't give a f**k


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I suppose gay parents is better than having than no parents, I wouldn't want to have gay parents though


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kids born now will grow up knowing what gay and gay marriage is younger than we ever did ,

They will have gay friends at high school , a gay cousin , uncle , aunt etc etc being gay is out there ,

The shock value is less and less , bullying for being gay would happen but not to the extent people think it would .


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Before I had kids I always said I don't know if I could talk to my boy if he was gay as I thought it was wrong.

The moment he was born that all changed.

Couldn't give a monkeys who he wanted to spend his life with as long as he has a happy one.

People don't choose to be gay, just like people don't choose to be straight.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's people's views on gay couples (men and women) adopting children? Saw an article on facebook and the comments section was interesting to say the least.


is it "look how politically correct i am" day today or something?


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

What I would be against is if they pushed it on their child, I think it would more likely to be gay men, the kind of ones that are female-like and completely over the top, feeling the need to let everyone know they're gay, those annoying ****s. Aside from that do as they please, if I'm 100% honest I'm a bit homophobic but just stay away from me lol.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> already stated i don't really mind it before people assume I'm a nazi but its not 'normal' atall, its completely against normal.
> 
> normal
> 
> ...


I agree it's not normal. Something isn't right, whether it's mentally, hormonal or what I don't know but being gay is not normal or right. We can't change it now but something went wrong somewhere down the line lol.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I am not sure on this one???? What is normal these days???? It's a hard one for me because my brother is gay.......i never really agreed with gays but now my brother has came out i feel more comfortable with the subject. Him and his boyfriend are not interested in kids and don't talk like gays if you get me and would never be affectionate in my face so it's easy for me.

I would rather a kid had two dad/mums rather than a pair of junkie parents or alcoholics or who abused them. Love is love so if a gay couple can give that to a kid through the right vetting process so be it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

A mate of mine and his partner went to the states and chose a surrogate , not the easiest process and cost just over 200k

In total , they have twins a boy and a girl, one of them being the real father . They are 5 years old now and schooled privately ,

It took my mate a year to actually bond with the twins ( the dad ) he said it wasn't close to what he expected being a parent .

They've never mentioned bullying or prejudice at school or generally.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's people's views on gay couples (men and women) adopting children? Saw an article on facebook and the comments section was interesting to say the least.


Straight people make gay kids. Why can't gays raise good straight kids?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Straight people make gay kids. Why can't gays raise good straight kids?


This says it all

Close the thread


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

My brother in law is gay and in relationship, he and his partner often watch my kids overnight and at weekends etc. they are 100% brilliant with the kids and would make fab parents. Jeez when the kids come back all they go on about is the things they did and fun they had like going to the park, shops and theatre etc also sitting down and making homework fun (how many parents do that?)

I am 100% comfortable with it and have no issue sat all or concerns that either of my kids will turn out gay (and so what if they did so long as they are happy). The guys are better parents than 99% of "real" parents out there. Sure they maybe trying hard because they are gay but deep down I know they would be great as adoptive parents


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Not read the thread, its probably spiraled off topic as they usually do

Gay people have as much right to a family as any other couple in my eyes, im sure they'll go through the same checks as any other couple would in adoption proceedings , if they deem them fit then thats good enough for me


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

IMO gay is not normal. It's only nature to want to grab a fit bird and shag her brains out, not grab a hairy a$$ and do a bit of fudge packing.

But that doesn't mean that a gay person is a bad person, I just don't believe their sexuallity is normal


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

safc49 said:


> IMO gay is not normal. It's only nature to want to grab a fit bird and shag her brains out, not grab a hairy a$$ and do a bit of fudge packing.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that a gay person is a bad person, I just don't believe their sexuallity is normal


I really really do not get this comment at all....

We are all born different. It is to do with our dna, genetics and chemicals in our bodies and brains. That is the only difference with gay people, they have a different DIFFERENT set of genes to straight people, not 'un-normal' ones.

The only time I would say anything isnt normal is when it causes harm and is just plain and simply morally wrong - ie pedophiles.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> I really really do not get this comment at all....
> 
> We are all born different. It is to do with our dna, genetics and chemicals in our bodies and brains. That is the only difference with gay people, they have a different DIFFERENT set of genes to straight people, not 'un-normal' ones.
> 
> The only time I would say anything isnt normal is when it causes harm and is just plain and simply morally wrong - ie pedophiles.


homosexuality causes harm in some cases too...AID's and social stigma's


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> homosexuality causes harm in some cases too...AID's and social stigma's


I think you will find that the straight community pass more STDs and infections than the Gay community and Africa is Rife with HIV


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I think you will find that the straight community pass more STDs and infections than the Gay community and Africa is Rife with HIV


that isn't my argument...homosexuality runs the risk of AID's


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> that isn't my argument...homosexuality runs the risk of AID's


Ya knob lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> *Ya knob *lol


My bad, I watched Dallas Buyers Club lastnight


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> My bad, I watched Dallas Buyers Club lastnight


Great film ! Didn't realise he was gay though ?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

shoot me down if you will - I personally dont agree with Gay/same sex relationships, that is my view only yet I am adaptive enough to respect other peoples wishes and beliefs, if it doesnt effect me directly really what right do I have to get involved?

Saying this - nature has never intended for same sex relations, I would honestly like to know what the percentage of the animal kingdom has been studied to show same sex relations? not that it effects weather the outcome of letting a child have a happy and safe upbringing no matter the gender of the parents but it would show the 'natural' link of evolution between mankind and animals.

The childs welfare is most important at the end of the day.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> shoot me down if you will - I personally dont agree with Gay/same sex relationships, that is my view only yet I am adaptive enough to respect other peoples wishes and beliefs, if it doesnt effect me directly really what right do I have to get involved?
> 
> Saying this - nature has never intended for same sex relations, I would honestly like to know what the percentage of the animal kingdom has been studied to show same sex relations? not that it effects weather the outcome of letting a child have a happy and safe upbringing no matter the gender of the parents but it would show the 'natural' link of evolution between mankind and animals.
> 
> The childs welfare is most important at the end of the day.


Evolution ...another touchy subject ....I don't believe in it personally


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dibdabs said:


> I really really do not get this comment at all....
> 
> We are all born different. It is to do with our dna, genetics and chemicals in our bodies and brains. That is the only difference with gay people, they have a different DIFFERENT set of genes to straight people, not 'un-normal' ones.
> 
> The only time I would say anything isnt normal is when it causes harm and is just plain and simply morally wrong - ie pedophiles.


You say that but paedophilia is as normal as being gay or straight. It has to be surely? After all it is just a sexual preference which they cannot control, years and years ago it was moraly acceptable to **** 13/14 year old prostitutes, in other cultures girls of 12 and even younger is still the norm today, there it's acceptable and 'normal', and they are no less human than we are by genetic Make-up. It's very unfortunate for those that are sexually attracted to kids and even more so for the poor kids of course, but i would hazard a guess that only a small minority of 'paedophiles' act out their desires just as it's probably only a small minority of men that fancy men come out of the closet. There are secret gays and paedophiles all over the place, in our own family's, friendship groups, and we would never know. If we look at it logicaly. . If it happens, it's natural, it has to be or else it wouldn't happen. That's not to say nature isn't cruel as **** because it is in almost all aspects.

And no before you point the finger, i do not find children attractive, nor do I find men attractive, however when one is drunk in a trannie bar :whistling:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Evolution ...another touchy subject ....I don't believe in it personally


Evolution - who knows maybe in a billion years time everyone will be gay and we have adapted to suit this.

what will happen will happen i guess.


----------



## BigRT (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't see a problem with it as long as they're good parents to the child. My mates sister and her partner have a kid, and she's brought up really well.. Wouod rather see a child with 2 mums or dad's than with some of the trash I see. Baby in 1 hand, *** in the other.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Great film ! Didn't realise he was gay though ?


he wasn't...just remembered when he was researching about AID's in the library, going through Doctors reports, it stated reasons how you could catch AID's...then again, he was a Cowboy, and we know how Brokeback Mountain went


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BigRT said:


> I don't see a problem with it as long as they're good parents to the child. My mates sister and her partner have a kid, and she's brought up really well.. Wouod rather see a child with 2 mums or dad's than with some of the trash I see. Baby in 1 hand, **** in the other*.


keep your homophobic comments to yourself please


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Evolution - who knows maybe in a billion years time everyone will be gay and we have adapted to suit this.
> 
> what will happen will happen i guess.


Lol I hope not !

I get your views dude but ultimately - been said many times - the sperm and the egg make the baby , that baby grows to be gay or straight ,

I'm sure anyone would flick a switch and opt for their baby to grow up straight but nature takes it course and straight couples make gay babies.

So you could ask yourself why did my sperm make a gay baby ?

It's funny though that no guys are mentioning lesbians in all this .....oh wait ....that's acceptable because it's a sexual turn on .


----------



## BigRT (Apr 22, 2014)

barsnack said:


> keep your homophobic comments to yourself please


Hahah well played!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> he wasn't...just remembered when he was researching about AID's in the library, going through Doctors reports, it stated reasons how you could catch AID's...then again, he was a Cowboy, and we know how Brokeback Mountain went


Lol make your mind up dude


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Lol I hope not !
> 
> I get your views dude but ultimately - been said many times - the sperm and the egg make the baby , that baby grows to be gay or straight ,
> 
> ...


well having said all that i have, if i was born a woman i would most likely of been a lesbian.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> I really really do not get this comment at all....
> 
> We are all born different. It is to do with our dna, genetics and chemicals in our bodies and brains. That is the only difference with gay people, they have a different DIFFERENT set of genes to straight people, not 'un-normal' ones.
> 
> The only time I would say anything isnt normal is when it causes harm and is just plain and simply morally wrong - ie pedophiles.


If everyone turned gay that would be the end of the human race. How can that be normal? We are here to reproduce, so if your gay you ain't going to do that


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

safc49 said:


> If everyone turned gay that would be the end of the human race. How can that be normal? We are here to reproduce, so if your gay you ain't going to do that


This is scientifically incorrect. There are plenty of cases in the animal world where procreation is not considered essential. A percentage of gay people won't irradiate the human race. In fact if more people were gay. Populations would control better and resourcs would be more plentiful and humans stand a better chance of survival.

What's your next card Attenborough?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> This is scientifically incorrect. There are plenty of cases in the animal world where procreation is not considered essential. A percentage of gay people won't irradiate the human race. In fact if more people were gay. Populations would control better and resourcs would be more plentiful and humans stand a better chance of survival.
> 
> What's your next card Attenborough?


My next question is......just how thick are you?

I never said a percentage, I said if everyone turned gay. So away somewhere else with your "scientific" crap


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

safc49 said:


> My next question is......just how thick are you?
> 
> I never said a percentage, I said if everyone turned gay. So away somewhere else with your "scientific" crap


Hey Darwin, I was referring to your "we are here to reproduce" fallacy.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

dibdabs said:


> I really really do not get this comment at all....
> 
> We are all born different. It is to do with our dna, genetics and chemicals in our bodies and brains. That is the only difference with gay people, they have a different DIFFERENT set of genes to straight people, not 'un-normal' ones.
> 
> The only time I would say anything isnt normal is when it causes harm and is just plain and simply morally wrong - ie pedophiles.


if you're saying gay people have it in their dna then surely pedophiles do too? Not for a minute defending them but it was only a few 100 years ago that kings were marrying 13 year olds and gay people were getting hung.

A lot of muslim countries still hang you for being gay too lol whilst dreaming of their heaven of 10 year olds

edit: point already been made:sad:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Hey Darwin, I was referring to your "we are here to reproduce" fallacy.


You've lost me somewhere among the muck that your spuing out

What are you talking about?

So if everyone in the world turned gay, same sex couples will still be having babies without the need for opposite sexs getting together?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

safc49 said:


> You've lost me somewhere among the muck that your spuing out
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> So if everyone in the world turned gay, same sex couples will still be having babies without the need for opposite sexs getting together?


You still getting confused in your own head again dear.

You said we are hear Ito reproduce. I pointed out this isn't necessarily true. I also pointed out human survival would improve if a percentage was gay.

Obviously, everyone being gay would wipe out the human race (assuming the sperm banks are run by norther rock). But as pointed out. Again. That not what I'm referring to.

A section of the population not reproduction for whatever reason is not unnatural.

Making an unrealistic scenario doesn't make a crappy, unfactual hypothesis improve its merit


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Sh1t, who p1ssed in everyones tea lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

With regards to sexuality. I think Renton got it right. " the way I see it, everyone is straight by default. It's just a case of who you fancy"


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> You still getting confused in your own head again dear.
> 
> You said we are hear Ito reproduce. I pointed out this isn't necessarily true. I also pointed out human survival would improve if a percentage was gay.
> 
> ...


Explain?

Reproduction is nature, human nature


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Explain?
> 
> Reproduction is nature, human nature


Reproduction is the top & bottom of natural selection, but just because something works against reproduction doesn't mean it's unnatural. Homosexuality is seen in many other species and particularly in apes. Ergo - it's a natural part of our species. It reduces (but does not eliminate) the chances of a person reproducing, but we have no idea how much of a survival advantage it may confer on the group. Homosexual behaviour is seen more in social animals than solitary, so there is obviously something going on that keeps same-sex attraction going.

Bonobo Chimpanzees are all bisexual by the way. They all just shag each other.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Explain?
> 
> Reproduction is nature, human nature


What's the rationale for this? We have the ability to reproduce so it's nature and natural?

Thats no more nature than being gay.

Masturbation doesn't serve for reproduction. But I'm sure you wrap your manly hand round your hetro chopper right?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

barsnack said:


> that isn't my argument...homosexuality runs the risk of AID's


No - anal sex is the big risk factor for AIDS, which is something that a lot of straight men do with their female partners.

Africa has a huge problemn with AIDS, and homosexuality is very much surpressed there - but a lot of African men like to do their women up the bum.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Judging from pub chat and video research the only limiting factor in hetro sexual anal sex is willing women


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> No - anal sex is the big risk factor for AIDS, which is something that a lot of straight men do with their female partners.
> 
> Africa has a huge problemn with AIDS, and homosexuality is very much surpressed there - but a lot of African men like to do their women up the bum.


erm yes then, homosexuality leads to bum sex (and straight people too but like I said, wasn't my argument), so my orginal comment is right...you's are an argumentative bunch on here


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

barsnack said:


> homosexuality leads to bum sex


Unless you're a lesbian


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> No - anal sex is the big risk factor for AIDS, which is something that a lot of straight men do with their female partners.
> 
> Africa has a huge problemn with AIDS, and homosexuality is very much surpressed there - but a lot of African men like to do their women up the bum.


Its not as suppressed as much as you may think. A lot of areas are becoming a lot more Westernised were it is now becoming acceptable to have multiple partners where as 20 odd years ago it did not happen as much.

If the child is loved it has to be better than say a couple like the mother and boyfriend of "Baby P" but personally I just think will the child get bullied at school or have a harder life because of it?

Maybe the true problem is not that same sex couples could adopt a child and love and care for that child just as any hetro couple could but societies ignorance and opinions that could cause the problems.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

barsnack said:


> erm yes then, homosexuality leads to bum sex (and straight people too but like I said, wasn't my argument), so my orginal comment is right...you's are an argumentative bunch on here


I have a mate who is gay and he reckons a lot of gay men do not have or participate in anal sex. It does seem like its more of a hetro thing made a lot more popular by porn over the years?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Danjal said:


> Being gay is normal...


Well it's not, it's different. There's nothing wrong with being gay but it is not normal. That's like saying a kid with downs syndrome (a genetic abnormality) is normal, when they aren't. It's not a negative thing though.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> Its not as suppressed as much as you may think. A lot of areas are becoming a lot more Westernised were it is now becoming acceptable to have multiple partners where as 20 odd years ago it did not happen as much.
> 
> If the child is loved it has to be better than say a couple like the mother and boyfriend of "Baby P" but personally I just think will the child get bullied at school or have a harder life because of it?
> 
> Maybe the true problem is not that same sex couples could adopt a child and love and care for that child just as any hetro couple could but societies ignorance and opinions that could cause the problems.


Didn't black kids get bullied too at one point. It wasn't a reason to stop black people having babies.

I agree, 'the pioneers' would have it tough, but so do kids in some foster homes or worse, I'd rather grief because some insulted my gay 'parents' than an abusive parent.

Ignorance should never prevent progress


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sauceman said:


> Well it's not, it's different. There's nothing wrong with being gay but it is not normal. That's like saying a kid with downs syndrome (a genetic abnormality) is normal, when they aren't. It's not a negative thing though.


Evolution is based on genetic abnormalities. We would be single cell organisms without it, if not even that


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Evolution is based on genetic abnormalities. We would be single cell organisms without it, if not even that


True but it's not just any genetic abnormalities that lead to evolution, they have to give an advantage too. I mean if every one suddenly turned gay, we would die out.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sauceman said:


> True but it's not just any genetic abnormalities that lead to evolution, they have to give an advantage too. I mean if every one suddenly turned gay, we would die out.


True, but abnormalities are a part of nature. We all can't be glory hunters and pick the winner


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

sauceman said:


> True but it's not just any genetic abnormalities that lead to evolution, they have to give an advantage too. I mean if every one suddenly turned gay, we would die out.


Won't this argument ever die ?

Being male is normal, but if everyone was male we would die out. See - it's a daft argument, because not everyone is going to turn male, just like not everyone is going to turn gay.

As I've said a couple of times upthread, homosexuality occurs in many species, particularly social animals. For it to exist & not die out, there must be some selection pressure in favour of it that overcomes the selection pressure against it.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Didn't black kids get bullied too at one point. It wasn't a reason to stop black people having babies.
> 
> I agree, 'the pioneers' would have it tough, but so do kids in some foster homes or worse, I'd rather grief because some insulted my gay 'parents' than an abusive parent.
> 
> Ignorance should never prevent progress


I think black people having babies and gay people adopting kids is totally different. One is "natural" and the other is not as nature intended however I agree I would rather take insults over living everyday in an abusive family home.

Ignorance prevents a lot of progress unfortunately but that's life and those people who are stronger and more accepting will support those people who do decide to adopt.

My gay mate is great with my kids he engages with them has a laugh and genuinely cares about them. He has often talked about adopting but has decided not to because of the stigma attached to it for the child. Its a shame as I think him and his partner would make great parents. Both are well educated, financially well off and have a lot of time and love to dedicate to a child but they don't because they are gay.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

sauceman said:


> True but it's not just any genetic abnormalities that lead to evolution, they have to give an advantage too. I mean if every one suddenly turned gay, we would die out.


If we all turned female we would die out, if we all turned male we would die out. If we all by some mad scenario decided to consume MacDonald's for every meal for the rest of our lives we would all probably die out! You can't say if we all turned gay because it will never happen.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

sauceman said:


> Well it's not, it's different. There's nothing wrong with being gay but it is not normal. That's like saying a kid with downs syndrome (a genetic abnormality) is normal, when they aren't. It's not a negative thing though.


What exactly is "normal" I personally have never met a normal person because I believe everyone is individual. My son has ADHD which would make him "not normal" to society. To me he is an individual who is wired a little differently as we all are. The last thing I would ever wanted to be counted as is "normal"


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bear2012 said:


> I have a mate who is gay and he reckons a lot of gay men do not have or participate in anal sex. It does seem like its more of a hetro thing made a lot more popular by porn over the years?


had a girl stick her skinny little finger in my bum once and I nearly cried my eyes out...think if I was gay, I would keep to giving blowies and the odd handjob


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

seeing as the title of the thread is 'same sex adoption'. Do these homosexual monkeys and other examples used have kids?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> well having said all that i have, if i was born a woman i would most likely of been a lesbian.


So Gay


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> What exactly is "normal" I personally have never met a normal person because I believe everyone is individual. My son has ADHD which would make him "not normal" to society. To me he is an individual who is wired a little differently as we all are. The last thing I would ever wanted to be counted as is "normal"


You're just being pedantic for the sake of it. There is a minority of people that are gay in the world, therefore it is not normal. I'm not against it in any way, shape, or form. But you cannot state it's normal.

Example, go to Russia, everyone speaks Russian, therefore talking Russian is normal and not talking Russian is not normal.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

sauceman said:


> You're just being pedantic for the sake of it. There is a minority of people that are gay in the world, therefore it is not normal. I'm not against it in any way, shape, or form. But you cannot state it's normal.
> 
> Example, go to Russia, everyone speaks Russian, therefore talking Russian is normal and not talking Russian is not normal.


Well if I was going to be pedantic as you call it I would say there are 27 official languages within the various regions of Russia ;-) lol

There is no such thing as normal. Training your ass off in the gym to gain a look that is not "normal" to the "normal" Joe Bloggs makes you and I very different. I personally hate the word "normal" used to describe somebody or a group of people. Its belittling and meaningless. Who wants to be "normal" anyway? Certainly not anyone on here


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't agree with it at all think that it puts the kids in a position where there exposed to a certain way of life that they shouldn't and it could effect the way they develops there sexuality.

Nothing against people that are gay what so ever each to there own I just don't agree exposing innocent minds to it is a good thing.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> Well if I was going to be pedantic as you call it I would say there are 27 official languages within the various regions of Russia ;-) lol
> 
> There is no such thing as normal. Training your ass off in the gym to gain a look that is not "normal" to the "normal" Joe Bloggs makes you and I very different. I personally hate the word "normal" used to describe somebody or a group of people. Its belittling and meaningless. Who wants to be "normal" anyway? Certainly not anyone on here


Fair enough mate. Like I said don't have anything against gay people in any way, I just wouldn't class it as normal in society as it is a minority.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> I don't agree with it at all think that it puts the kids in a position where there exposed to a certain way of life that they shouldn't and it could effect the way they develops there sexuality.
> 
> Nothing against people that are gay what so ever each to there own I just don't agree exposing innocent minds to it is a good thing.


Exposure to heterosexual relationships is fine, just not homosexual relationships, correct?

If it would affect the way their sexuality develops then when did all the gays come from? By using that logic there shouldn't be gay people anywhere. Also, by that logic I should be gay, which I'm not.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> I don't agree with it at all think that it puts the kids in a position where there exposed to a certain way of life that they shouldn't and it could effect the way they develops there sexuality.
> 
> Nothing against people that are gay what so ever each to there own I just don't agree exposing innocent minds to it is a good thing.


Studies into this have shown that the prevelance of homosexuality in kids raised by same-sex couples is the same as in the background population. Gay parents won't turn kids gay - though it invariably makes them more tolerant. Is this a bad thing ?

As for exposing kids to homosexuality - 3-5% of the population are gay and another 5% or so (depending where you draw your defining lines) are bisexual, and maybe a third will experiment (even if it's a bit of drunken fooling around). This means that if a child is in an average class of 30, then you can expect 2 or 3 of their classmates to be gay or bi when they get older. In fact, a school class where they all turn out 100% straight would be statistically unusual.

Surely given this reality, it's better for them to learn at an early age that some people are gay, than to attempt to sheild them from that information until they start talking about it in the school playground.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Studies into this have shown that the prevelance of homosexuality in kids raised by same-sex couples is the same as in the background population. Gay parents won't turn kids gay - though it invariably makes them more tolerant. Is this a bad thing ?
> 
> As for exposing kids to homosexuality - 3-5% of the population are gay and another 5% or so (depending where you draw your defining lines) are bisexual, and maybe a third will experiment (even if it's a bit of drunken fooling around). This means that if a child is in an average class of 30, then you can expect 2 or 3 of their classmates to be gay or bi when they get older. In fact, a school class where they all turn out 100% straight would be statistically unusual.
> 
> Surely given this reality, it's better for them to learn at an early age that some people are gay, than to attempt to sheild them from that information until they start talking about it in the school playground.


In the UK it was identified as 1.1% were gay (545k people) 0.4% as bisexual (220k) but 0.3% identified themselves as "other".........what would the other have been out of interest?

My son knew my mate was gay from a young age and where as his mates his age will say so and so is gay as a joke I have found he does not say it at all and asked me what being gay meant. I explained and that was that. I think knowing someone gay has made him more acceptable to the idea that gay people are no different to anyone else he may meet.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Shouldn't matter what sexual orientation the adoptive parents are,only if they're capable of being good parents or not..

If two gay people in a stable relationship can give a child a loving home,don't see the problem...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> In the UK it was identified as 1.1% were gay (545k people) 0.4% as bisexual (220k) but 0.3% identified themselves as "other".........what would the other have been out of interest?


This is according to the Office of National Statistics, but there is quite a disconnect between the rates that show up in official surveys, and what people actually do. Different surveys have shown different numbers, and I'm quoting from a survey that the UK treasury did to assess the financial impact of implementing Civil Partnerships.

I know this is just an anecdote, but out of about 100 boys in my year at school, I know of 5 who are gay just from recontacting people on Facebook (and I've only recontacted a couple of dozen people in total)

And if the number of 'straight' women that my missus has seduced is anything to go by, bisexuality in women is a lot more common than the demographics would suggest.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> I don't agree with it at all think that it puts the kids in a position where there exposed to a certain way of life that they shouldn't and it could effect the way they develops there sexuality.
> 
> Nothing against people that are gay what so ever each to there own I just don't agree exposing innocent minds to it is a good thing.


I agree children can be influenced at a young age in some things. Religious views for example. Sexuality however is not one of the things that can be taught. If it could ,traditional family's would never produce gay children. Even with vocally homophobic parents, it doesn't stop a child turning out gay. It's just how the kid is.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> This is according to the Office of National Statistics, but there is quite a disconnect between the rates that show up in official surveys, and what people actually do. Different surveys have shown different numbers, and I'm quoting from a survey that the UK treasury did to assess the financial impact of implementing Civil Partnerships.
> 
> I know this is just an anecdote, but out of about 100 boys in my year at school, I know of 5 who are gay just from recontacting people on Facebook (and I've only recontacted a couple of dozen people in total)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> I agree children can be influenced at a young age in some things. Religious views for example. Sexuality however is not one of the things that can be taught. If it could ,traditional family's would never produce gay children. Even with vocally homophobic parents, it doesn't stop a child turning out gay. It's just how the kid is.


It is exactly as you say it is. You can have your opinions but you are either gay or not. My mate who is gay chased as many girls as I did when he was younger. Then he announced one day he was gay. I said how do you know have you even tried it? He just replied nope I just know and that was after being in a r-ship with his missus for 6 years. A lot of my mates disowned him and as a result I no longer speak to them either but he is a different person these days. He is happy and confident and I guess being himself.

I always thought it was wrong for same sex to adopt but after seeing him & his partner with my kids and the way they have interacted and looked after them they are no different to me in any way when it comes to the kids. If I were to die I would be very happy knowing they were both going to be apart of my kids life's and help bring up my young son as godparents


----------



## Mr Genlock (Jun 1, 2014)

Sams said:


> Serious question: Will the kid turn out to be gay if it has gay parents, as it will see it as normal ?


Ruse did a study on parental involvement in homosexuality, and used a sample of 275 Taiwanese families. He found that the characteristics of paternal protection and maternal care correlated to the development of homosexuality. So if we assume that the divorce rates within European nations where homosexual marriages are 80% lower than those in heterosexual relationships, paternal protection is will generally be higher, yet it does not explain maternal care, because that requires a women. So yes, there is seen to be a link in having gay parents and sexual orientation, yet it doesn't really consider biological psychology.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr Genlock said:


> Ruse did a study on parental involvement in homosexuality, and used a sample of 275 Taiwanese families. He found that the characteristics of paternal protection and maternal care correlated to the development of homosexuality. So if we assume that the divorce rates within European nations where homosexual marriages are 80% lower than those in heterosexual relationships, paternal protection is will generally be higher, yet it does not explain maternal care, because that requires a women. So yes, there is seen to be a link in having gay parents and sexual orientation, yet it doesn't really consider biological psychology.


Correlation <> Causation

It used to be thought that overprotective mothers & emotionally distant fathers were the cause of male homosexuality. I don't know if this was ever properly correlated, but it's quite conceivable that back in the bad old days, an effeminate teenager would alienate his father & cause his mother to become overprotective.

I experienced this myself, and I'm not even gay. My Dad was a fairly typical, salt-of-the-earth, working class Northern bloke. I was a quiet, sensitive, academic lad who never played football or showed any interest in cars, bikes or anything laddish. My Dad used to be really ar$ey about this, and I had a really poor relationship with him.

BTW - I can't find any reference to the study you mention. Ruse wrote a book on homosexuality, but it seems like quite a heavy philosophical work


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> BTW - I can't find any reference to the study you mention. Ruse wrote a book on homosexuality, but it seems like quite a heavy philosophical work


I believe that this is what he is referring to.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of people pro gay, or most likely gay, in this thread

As I said before I've nothing against gays, as long as they keep their sexuallity between themselves and not influencing young kids. Yes I said, INFLUENCING

I don't care what anyone says, kids are very easily influenced and will copy things they see from no age

And as for being normal, I don't think they are. And for those who believe there is no "normal" your deluded. We humans are an intelligent species and surely we are capable of drawing a line somewhere to separate normal from not normal.

It was mentioned about apes having homosexual activity. They also pick nits from each other, would you sit in your garden picking nits and tics from from another person, eat them and believe your normal? I very much doubt it

Seems too many here are trying to act all high and mighty, standing up for gays. Easy to do on a keyboard, go to gay rights marches and parades if you want to show your support


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

safc49 said:


> There seems to be a lot of people pro gay, or most likely gay, in this thread
> 
> As I said before I've nothing against gays, as long as they keep their sexuallity between themselves and not influencing young kids. Yes I said, INFLUENCING
> 
> ...


 Sorry mate but your post is not "normal"...why? because most of us disagree with your point of view. you see how silly that sounds when we assume normal is something that the majority does and not the minority? Apes pick tics from each other is perfectly acceptable, they need to do it as the bites irritate. Is coming your hair normal? how about bursting a spot? should everyone use toilet paper cause in some counties that aint normal. I guess also being religious (or not YOUR religion) is not normal either, how about not having blonde hair and blue eyes surely that aint normal either is it. At the end of the day no one has the right to say someone's sexuality is not normal. LOL is going to the gym and lifting iron bars normal? how about looking at half naked, tanned up oiled muscle men in magazines and onstage surely that aint normal. PS I am totally straight but leave people be as they wish to be. Its their life and is not impacting on your "normal" life


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

safc49 said:


> There seems to be a lot of people pro gay, or most likely gay, in this thread
> 
> As I said before I've nothing against gays, as long as they keep their sexuallity between themselves and not influencing young kids. Yes I said, INFLUENCING
> 
> ...


I just support the right of people to live the sort of lives they want without others saying "ohh - you shouldn't do that - what if it influences kids ?"

There's nothing remotely natural about repeatedly picking up great big lumps of metal and only putting them down when we can't stand the pain any more. Neither is there anything normal about sticking half a gram of testosterone into our ar$es every week, but we do it because we want to and believe we have the right to live our lives - even if kids look at us & think "yeah - I'm going to start taking steroids."


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Sorry mate but your post is not "normal"...why? because most of us disagree with your point of view. you see how silly that sounds when we assume normal is something that the majority does and not the minority? Apes pick tics from each other is perfectly acceptable, they need to do it as the bites irritate. Is coming your hair normal? how about bursting a spot? should everyone use toilet paper cause in some counties that aint normal. I guess also being religious (or not YOUR religion) is not normal either, how about not having blonde hair and blue eyes surely that aint normal either is it. At the end of the day no one has the right to say someone's sexuality is not normal. LOL is going to the gym and lifting iron bars normal? how about looking at half naked, tanned up oiled muscle men in magazines and onstage surely that aint normal. PS I am totally straight but leave people be as they wish to be. Its their life and is not impacting on your "normal" life


Sorry but your post is utter nonsense

Combing hair, blond hair, your either being childish or just stupid. I'm not sure which one

Anyone with some degree of wit can make a half decent judgement on whether something is normal or not

If it's that normal then why don't you let another man pack your fudge?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I just support the right of people to live the sort of lives they want without others saying "ohh - you shouldn't do that - what if it influences kids ?"
> 
> There's nothing remotely natural about repeatedly picking up great big lumps of metal and only putting them down when we can't stand the pain any more. Neither is there anything normal about sticking half a gram of testosterone into our ar$es every week, but we do it because we want to and believe we have the right to live our lives - even if kids look at us & think "yeah - I'm going to start taking steroids."


Picking up lumps of metal won't confuse a child's sexuallity


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Picking up lumps of metal won't confuse a child's sexuallity


Neither does being raised by same-sex parents


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Neither does being raised by same-sex parents


How can you be sure. Children are very impressionable and will copy what they see believing that's what people do


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

safc49 said:


> Sorry but your post is utter nonsense
> 
> Combing hair, blond hair, your either being childish or just stupid. I'm not sure which one
> 
> ...


LOL and here we go the "Intelligent" species retorts to silly wee mud slinging eh???

OK so didn't want to say this in previous thread but the only person looking "Stupid" in this thread is you mate. You cant see that what you do on a day to day basis is not necessarily normal to other people. You have obviously lived a very insular life and not been out of Belfast. So you think Apes picking ticks from each other is not "normal" LOL I guess eating bananas is not normal behaviour for them either.

What you are not getting is "normal" is a matter of opinion not "wit" (which you clearly have in abundance).

Tell me, in your avi do you think it is normal behaviour for a man of your age to take a half naked picture and post it on the internet? Do all males your age do that? if not what does that make YOU.?? Not normal?

I have NO desire to fudge pack or go to a gay pride march, but I will defend a human beings right to live their life in a manner free from people like you.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Sorry mate but your post is not "normal"...why? because most of us disagree with your point of view. you see how silly that sounds when we assume normal is something that the majority does and not the minority? Apes pick tics from each other is perfectly acceptable, they need to do it as the bites irritate. Is coming your hair normal? how about bursting a spot? should everyone use toilet paper cause in some counties that aint normal. I guess also being religious (or not YOUR religion) is not normal either, how about not having blonde hair and blue eyes surely that aint normal either is it. At the end of the day no one has the right to say someone's sexuality is not normal. LOL is going to the gym and lifting iron bars normal? how about looking at half naked, tanned up oiled muscle men in magazines and onstage surely that aint normal. PS I am totally straight but leave people be as they wish to be. Its their life and is not impacting on your "normal" life


Well the definition of normal is conforming to a standard; usual, typical, or expected. I don't know how you could justify being gay as normal


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Delhi said:


> LOL and here we go the "Intelligent" species retorts to silly wee mud slinging eh???
> 
> OK so didn't want to say this in previous thread but the only person looking "Stupid" in this thread is you mate. You cant see that what you do on a day to day basis is not necessarily normal to other people. You have obviously lived a very insular life and not been out of Belfast. So you think Apes picking ticks from each other is not "normal" LOL I guess eating bananas is not normal behaviour for them either.
> 
> ...


Was Hitler normal, in YOUR opinion


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

safc49 said:


> How can you be sure. Children are very impressionable and will copy what they see believing that's what people do


No one can be sure about anything with their children. We are all individuals. I can provide many examples of kids being raised in well to do homes, great education etc and still turned out junkies or losers. Equally I can give examples of lots of people who came from gay parentage, single mothers, ethnic minorities etc that have excelled and became more than society expected from them.

Being gay does not harm you mate or your family, and your kids wont grow up thinking they are gay unless they ARE gay. Its not a choice mate. Yes there are attention seekers and annoying gays, but then are you saying there are no straight people with similar irritations?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

safc49 said:


> How can you be sure. Children are very impressionable and will copy what they see believing that's what people do


Provide some evidence that being raised by same sex parents makes kids more likely to be gay.

And explain how it is that most gay people are raised by heterosexual parents


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

safc49 said:


> There seems to be a lot of people pro gay, or most likely gay, in this thread
> 
> As I said before I've nothing against gays, as long as they keep their sexuallity between themselves and not influencing young kids. Yes I said, INFLUENCING
> 
> ...


Lol your deluded God help your kids with your blinkered existence


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Delhi said:


> No one can be sure about anything with their children. We are all individuals. I can provide many examples of kids being raised in well to do homes, great education etc and still turned out junkies or losers. Equally I can give examples of lots of people who came from gay parentage, single mothers, ethnic minorities etc that have excelled and became more than society expected from them.
> 
> Being gay does not harm you mate or your family, and your kids wont grow up thinking they are gay unless they ARE gay. Its not a choice mate. Yes there are attention seekers and annoying gays, but then are you saying there are no straight people with similar irritations?


Although not 100% of the time, but in most cases that will be due to falling into bad company

Obviously the same can be said for kids raised in a same sex family, that they can fall into the company of girls and fancy them

But why risk it, you wouldn't want kids to go to a junkie family in the hope they find better company outside the house


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Provide some evidence that being raised by same sex parents makes kids more likely to be gay.
> 
> And explain how it is that most gay people are raised by heterosexual parents


If you want to be like that then you first. Show me evidence that it doesn't affect kids. Prove to me kids don't copy what they see


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

safc49 said:


> If you want to be like that then you first. Show me evidence that it doesn't affect kids. Prove to me kids don't copy what they see


What would it matter if their kids did turn out gay?

What's wrong with being gay??


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

safc49 said:


> Was Hitler normal, in YOUR opinion


What a completely bizzare and ridiculous question to ask, and again demonstrating your mindset when discussing your viewpoint.

I will however answer your question..Firstly before I answer the question I like the way you are trying to twist this thread into a "Hitler was normal" issue. Before I do answer let me remind you that the attitude YOU are displaying resembles VERY much his beliefs. In this thread YOU are closer to his belief than me. You don't think gay is normal and neither did he. So I assume you agree with the actions and policies he adopted and ENFORCED on anything not deemed as NORMAL. So remember you and him are not so different....

As for the question....what a great question. Was he normal...No, he was an EXCEPTIONAL individual (yes I said it go to town now). Was he right in what he did? No way.

Now I answered YOUR question, can you answer mine? is it normal for a guy your age and build to post a half naked picture on the internet?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

safc49 said:


> If you want to be like that then you first. Show me evidence that it doesn't affect kids. Prove to me kids don't copy what they see


Are you saying you learned how to have straight sex watching your parents doing it as a child and that INFLUENCED you

To have straight sex ? Do you drink your tea and coffee, like brown sauce over tomato EXACTLY the same as your straight parents,

Have you no personal identity ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Lol your deluded God help your kids with your blinkered existence


You see how impressionable people can be, I used the word deluded and you copied it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

safc49 said:


> You see how impressionable people can be, I used the word deluded and you copied it


Lol it should be your username


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Delhi said:


> What a completely bizzare and ridiculous question to ask, and again demonstrating your mindset when discussing your viewpoint.
> 
> I will however answer your question..Firstly before I answer the question I like the way you are trying to twist this thread into a "Hitler was normal" issue. Before I do answer let me remind you that the attitude YOU are displaying resembles VERY much his beliefs. In this thread YOU are closer to his belief than me. You don't think gay is normal and neither did he. So I assume you agree with the actions and policies he adopted and ENFORCED on anything not deemed as NORMAL. So remember you and him are not so different....
> 
> ...


I'm trying to twist this thread, have you read the references you have used in your argument.

And yes it is normal to post a half naked picture on a forum like this. Judging by the avi's on this forum it's quite common and expected


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

safc49 said:


> If you want to be like that then you first. Show me evidence that it doesn't affect kids. Prove to me kids don't copy what they see


http://faculty.law.miami.edu/mcoombs/documents/Stacey_Biblarz.pdf

http://www.aacap.org/App_Themes/AACAP/docs/facts_for_families/92_children_with_lesbian_gay_bisexual_transgender_parents.pdf


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Are you saying you learned how to have straight sex watching your parents doing it as a child and that INFLUENCED you
> 
> To have straight sex ? Do you drink your tea and coffee, like brown sauce over tomato EXACTLY the same as your straight parents,
> 
> Have you no personal identity ?


What do you mean watching? I joined in....is that not normal?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Lol it should be your username


Lol it has popped up quite a bit in this thread. You'll be glad to know I'm going to sleep very shortly


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

safc49 said:


> I'm trying to twist this thread, have you read the references you have used in your argument.
> 
> And yes it is normal to post a half naked picture on a forum like this. Judging by the avi's on this forum it's quite common and expected


Awww mate clearly you ain't getting it. There is no twisting from me. I am comfortable in with my posts and position. Anyone with a little "humanity" will see my perspective. There is no educating you I get that so I'm going to stop trying. Let's all make up, have a big hug and a HUGE big kiss xxxxxxxx cxxxxxxx. Xxxxxxxx. Xxxxx love you


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

safc49 said:


> Lol it has popped up quite a bit in this thread. You'll be glad to know I'm going to sleep very shortly


Yea it is a school night after all , don't want you falling asleep in biology now xx


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> http://faculty.law.miami.edu/mcoombs/documents/Stacey_Biblarz.pdf
> 
> http://www.aacap.org/App_Themes/AACAP/docs/facts_for_families/92_children_with_lesbian_gay_bisexual_transgender_parents.pdf


If you think I'm reading all that your nuts. Show me the statistics and results from trials conducted


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

There's a great film on Netflix called "Any Day Now" about gay adoption.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Awww mate clearly you ain't getting it. There is no twisting from me. I am comfortable in with my posts and position. Anyone with a little "humanity" will see my perspective. There is no educating you I get that so I'm going to stop trying. Let's all make up, have a big hug and a HUGE big kiss xxxxxxxx cxxxxxxx. Xxxxxxxx. Xxxxx love you


**** :whistling:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

The knee-jerk homophobia being displayed by some of the people here is quite ironic when you consider that we are all bodybuilders.

This is a sport where oiled up men in budgie-smugglers compare their muscles on stage.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

safc49 said:


> as for being normal, I don't think they are. And for those who believe there is no "normal" your deluded. We humans are an intelligent species and surely we are capable of drawing a line somewhere to separate normal from not normal.


*Most* humans are intelligent, not all. As is demonstrated by your reasoning abilities.



safc49 said:


> If you think I'm reading all that your nuts. Show me the statistics and results from trials conducted


Again, any intelligent person (ie. someone who has an open mind and is willing to learn and change within that process) would have at least skimmed the study rather than asking it to be dumbed down for them. If it is too difficult for you to read ask an adult for help.



safc49 said:


> Seems too many here are trying to act all high and mighty, standing up for gays. Easy to do on a keyboard, go to gay rights marches and parades if you want to show your support


YEAH! TOO DAMN MANY GAY RIGHT SUPPORTERS!!!1 What happened to the days when they were beaten publicly and forced to live on the fringes of society!

It's not high and mighty to want homosexuals to have exactly the same rights and heterosexuals.



safc49 said:


> If it's that normal then why don't you let another man pack your fudge?


Because it's a sexual preference you half-wit! Also, "pack your fudge", are you serious? I haven't heard that since primary school.



safc49 said:


> How can you be sure. Children are very impressionable and will copy what they see believing that's what people do


Or it will teach them that everyone is human being regardless of their sexual preferences, perhaps it will teach them tolerance.



safc49 said:


> But why risk it, you wouldn't want kids to go to a junkie family in the hope they find better company outside the house


Are you seriously likening the activities of junkies to that of homosexuals? Also, did you liken heterosexuals to better company? "Yeah, so homos can do what they want but they're not normal people like you and me, we're just better". <-- That seems to be what you really want to say.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Danjal said:


> *Most* humans are intelligent, not all. As is demonstrated by your reasoning abilities.
> 
> Again, any intelligent person (ie. someone who has an open mind and is willing to learn and change within that process) would have at least skimmed the study rather than asking it to be dumbed down for them. If it is too difficult for you to read ask an adult for help.
> 
> ...


I supported gay rights by going to gay clubs.

They often have the advantage of great music, the best drugs and surprising easy to pull girls


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> The knee-jerk homophobia being displayed by some of the people here is quite ironic when you consider that we are all bodybuilders.
> 
> This is a sport where oiled up men in budgie-smugglers compare their muscles on stage.


Speak for yourself. Do I look like a bodybuilder oiled up in budgie smugglers. In a way I actually wish


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Danjal said:


> *Most* humans are intelligent, not all. As is demonstrated by your reasoning abilities.
> 
> Again, any intelligent person (ie. someone who has an open mind and is willing to learn and change within that process) would have at least skimmed the study rather than asking it to be dumbed down for them. If it is too difficult for you to read ask an adult for help.
> 
> ...


How did you know about fudge packing in primary school? Oh dear, where you buggered in school?

Anyway, we all have are own opinions and beliefs, I'm done with this argument


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Talking of natural and nature.

What aspect of using a computer to send 1s and 0s (in either voltage variants or light pulses) to converse with strangers in their pants to discuss using synthetic hormones to alter there genetic predefined appearance is natural or as nature intended?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Anyway, we all have are own opinions and beliefs, I'm done with this argument


The reason you've been flamed in this thread is that you've gone from saying "I don't that same sex couples should adopt", which is a perfectly legitimate conservative point of view that those of us who disagree would still respect, to coming out with all sorts of childish crap about fudge-packing & accusing people of being gay.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

safc49 said:


> How did you know about fudge packing in primary school? Oh dear, where you buggered in school?
> 
> Anyway, we all have are own opinions and beliefs, I'm done with this argument


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

safc49 said:


> How did you know about fudge packing in primary school? Oh dear, where you buggered in school?


I wish I could say I was surprised with your response.



simonthepieman said:


> I supported gay rights by going to gay clubs.
> 
> They often have the advantage of great music, the best drugs and surprising easy to pull girls


Not sure why you quoted me in your response. :S Last time I went to a gay club there was a great band playing and the drinks were cheap. It did help that they were bought for me.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Danjal said:


> I wish I could say I was surprised with your response.
> 
> Not sure why you quoted me in your response. :S Last time I went to a gay club there was a great band playing and the drinks were cheap. It did help that they were bought for me.


Tart


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> You can have your opinions but you are either gay or not.


So how far do you extend this logic? Does it apply to pedophiles? I assume not mass murderers? Rapists? Terrorists?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> So how far do you extend this logic? Does it apply to pedophiles? I assume not mass murderers? Rapists? Terrorists?


Oh dear


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Sorry mate but your post is not "normal"...why? because most of us disagree with your point of view. you see how silly that sounds when we assume normal is something that the majority does and not the minority? Apes pick tics from each other is perfectly acceptable, they need to do it as the bites irritate. Is coming your hair normal? how about bursting a spot? should everyone use toilet paper cause in some counties that aint normal. I guess also being religious (or not YOUR religion) is not normal either, how about not having blonde hair and blue eyes surely that aint normal either is it. At the end of the day no one has the right to say someone's sexuality is not normal. LOL is going to the gym and lifting iron bars normal? how about looking at half naked, tanned up oiled muscle men in magazines and onstage surely that aint normal. PS I am totally straight but leave people be as they wish to be. Its their life and is not impacting on your "normal" life


I'll post the definition again, you seem quite intelligent but you must of had chicken pox that day at school. I'm confused how anyone can claim a homesexual is 'conforming to a standard'

normal

/?n??m(?)l/

adjective

adjective: normal

1.

conforming to a standard; usual, typical, or expected.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> So how far do you extend this logic? Does it apply to pedophiles? I assume not mass murderers? Rapists? Terrorists?


Well not really sure how to make it any simpler but you normally tend to be one thing or another. You either murder people or you don't, you either rape or you don't, you either try to groom children or you don't. I have never heard of a murderer who has murdered but is not a murderer?

Sure you can be bisexual but you are still gay and could never say you are not so unsure what exactly is your point?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> Well not really sure how to make it any simpler but you normally tend to be one thing or another. You either murder people or you don't, you either rape or you don't, you either try to groom children or you don't. I have never heard of a murderer who has murdered but is not a murderer?
> 
> Sure you can be bisexual but you are still gay and could never say you are not so unsure what exactly is your point?


Bashed on your logic you can't be gay without having sex with the same sex first


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Bashed on your logic you can't be gay without having sex with the same sex first


Of course you can but my original post said you are gay or not. Nowhere did it say you had to have sex first. You then compared it to murder/rape which as far as I know you have to do it to be labelled as a murderer or a rapist. Being gay has absolutely nothing to do with sex.

I will reiterate you are either gay or not without having sex as it is feeling towards others of the same sex. Being a murderer means completing a killing with prior thought and methods of committing it.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> Of course you can but my original post said you are gay or not. Nowhere did it say you had to have sex first. You then compared it to murder/rape which as far as I know you have to do it to be labelled as a murderer or a rapist. Being gay has absolutely nothing to do with sex.
> 
> I will reiterate you are either gay or not without having sex as it is feeling towards others of the same sex. Being a murderer means completing a killing with prior thought and methods of committing it.


ok so how far do you extend that though? if being gay is in your dna which I'm not sure I believe but I'll go with it then surely some 'potential' murderers have it too? Pedophiles almost certainly do, I don't see many people saying fair play to them. What about a pedophile who has consensual sex with a 13 year old? Is he alright? or not?

It's not like I want to get rid of all homosexuals but I don't like seeing it myself, the ex used to make me watch emmerdale, there was 2 blokes kissing on there, made me cringe. I can't help that, maybe its in my dna to not like it?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> ok so how far do you extend that though? if being gay is in your dna which I'm not sure I believe but I'll go with it then surely some 'potential' murderers have it too? Pedophiles almost certainly do, I don't see many people saying fair play to them. What about a pedophile who has consensual sex with a 13 year old? Is he alright? or not?
> 
> It's not like I want to get rid of all homosexuals but I don't like seeing it myself, the ex used to make me watch emmerdale, there was 2 blokes kissing on there, made me cringe. I can't help that, maybe its in my dna to not like it?


If he is having sex with a 13year old it is not classed as consensual and is against the law. You may not like seeing it but the fact is it is very much part of everyday life and whether we agree or disagree what right do we have to tell two people not to do it because it is not "normal" in the eyes of "normal" people. It hurts no one, it is their right as consenting adults within the privacy of their home to do what ever they like.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> If he is having sex with a 13year old it is not classed as consensual and is against the law. You may not like seeing it but the fact is it is very much part of everyday life and whether we agree or disagree what right do we have to tell two people not to do it because it is not "normal" in the eyes of "normal" people. It hurts no one, it is their right as consenting adults within the privacy of their home to do what ever they like.


ok but you get my point, a 13 year old who wants to sleep with a man.

Its not really part of everyday life though is it, only 1% are gay. I certainly see more than 1 percent kissing. I have been thinking about this though and I've changed my view. I don't think homosexuals should be allowed kids, If you want kids you need to fuk a fanny, thats how nature intended. I get the points that nature has progressed but in my eyes some things should be left alone.

And all the people bringing up homosexual monkeys as examples, I could twist that point to: Most animals don't enjoy sex, they do it because they want to reproduce. So if we're using animals as a example thats in no way a point to back up homosexuals adopting


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> ok but you get my point, a 13 year old who wants to sleep with a man.
> 
> Its not really part of everyday life though is it, only 1% are gay. I certainly see more than 1 percent kissing. I have been thinking about this though and I've changed my view. I don't think homosexuals should be allowed kids, If you want kids you need to fuk a fanny, thats how nature intended. I get the points that nature has progressed but in my eyes some things should be left alone.
> 
> And all the people bringing up homosexual monkeys as examples, I could twist that point to: Most animals don't enjoy sex, they do it because they want to reproduce. So if we're using animals as a example thats in no way a point to back up homosexuals adopting


I guess for me it is part of everyday life as my best mate is gay. He is very much part of my family's life and the kids have grown up around him being gay. So me the missus and the kids accept it maybe more than others and view it no differently.

So test tube babies is a no for you as it is not as nature intended? Forget the gay part. If you had a child and were dying would you rather give your child to a gay couple who could offer them a loving caring future or a hetro couple who you were not sure on but it is more "normal"

No nature never intended for two same sex couples to have a child, we all know that's not possible but if a same sex couple are in a loving relationship that is long term and can provide everything a child needs should they be punished by not being allowed because of their sexuality? Is sexuality just a small part of a persons overall identity? It seems a bit lame and shallow to judge a whole person on whether they like a c0ck or a fanny!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> I guess for me it is part of everyday life as my best mate is gay. He is very much part of my family's life and the kids have grown up around him being gay. So me the missus and the kids accept it maybe more than others and view it no differently.
> 
> So test tube babies is a no for you as it is not as nature intended? Forget the gay part. If you had a child and were dying would you rather give your child to a gay couple who could offer them a loving caring future or a hetro couple who you were not sure on but it is more "normal"
> 
> No nature never intended for two same sex couples to have a child, we all know that's not possible but if a same sex couple are in a loving relationship that is long term and can provide everything a child needs should they be punished by not being allowed because of their sexuality? Is sexuality just a small part of a persons overall identity? It seems a bit lame and shallow to judge a whole person on whether they like a c0ck or a fanny!


fair point, I don't have any gay friends so maybe I view it differently.

Not sure on test tube babies in general, was reading about the '3 parents' idea and I don't agree with that either though. I hate these liberal statements lol, ofcourse I'd give my child to the gay couple but with 1 or even 3% being gay the chances of that happening are low, I'm sure I could find plenty of hetrosexual couples that I viewed as better.

Again same issue- theres plenty of hetrosexual couples who want to adopt so a lot of the 'oh but its better than giving a child to a mass murdering psychopath' are completely invalid in my eyes, as far as I know its hard to adopt in the UK, they don't dish them out to just anyone. Ofcourse sometimes bad people will get to adopt but its just as likely they'll be gay.

I realise I set myself up for that last line but sexuality is a huge part of a persons identity. I'm glad homosexuals aren't treated as second class citizens now but its only 30 or so years ago that they were.

I think society is moving too fast now in terms of going from completely racist to far too liberal. Same as far too homophobic to too liberal. I've made the point that until recently a homosexual would be seen as worse than a pedophile. In no way am I saying thats right but in all honesty I think peoples views are far too easily swayed by what the medias decided is ok for that decade/century


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> fair point, I don't have any gay friends so maybe I view it differently.
> 
> Not sure on test tube babies in general, was reading about the '3 parents' idea and I don't agree with that either though. I hate these liberal statements lol, ofcourse I'd give my child to the gay couple but with 1 or even 3% being gay the chances of that happening are low, I'm sure I could find plenty of hetrosexual couples that I viewed as better.
> 
> ...


I believe everyone deserves the right to be happy and sexuality should not be a limiting factor on that. Being gay makes you no different to anyone else. You can perform the same job, train just as hard in the gym, be just as good parent. Black people have been fighting that for years but I agree we have gone from racist to being too scared to say anything now as it may cause somebody offence.

Personally I am not swayed by the media there are sheep and their are shepherds and we all choose what we want to be. A lot of people believe want they want to believe and that's their right but I think who am I to judge someone who would like to bring a child up and can but society feels they should not because they are gay?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

safc49 said:


> If you want to be like that then you first. Show me evidence that it doesn't affect kids. Prove to me kids don't copy what they see


kids do copy what they see. but kids are usually disgusted by seeing their parents show any affection to each other regardless of the sex, and are too busy copying footballers/pop stars and mates to bother copying what their parents are doing.


----------



## Getlean007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Too much estrogen OP?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> ok but you get my point, a 13 year old who wants to sleep with a man.
> 
> Its not really part of everyday life though is it, only 1% are gay. I certainly see more than 1 percent kissing. I have been thinking about this though and I've changed my view. I don't think homosexuals should be allowed kids, If you want kids you need to fuk a fanny, thats how nature intended. I get the points that nature has progressed but in my eyes some things should be left alone.
> 
> And all the people bringing up homosexual monkeys as examples, I could twist that point to: Most animals don't enjoy sex, they do it because they want to reproduce. So if we're using animals as a example thats in no way a point to back up homosexuals adopting


What about infertile women?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> What about infertile women?


Was waiting for that lol. Not too sure in all honesty, don't really see it as completely the same though. Women have atleast most of the parts required lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pedophiles, murderers and Gays all in the one group , some people are really hating on here ,

Must get that hate from their parents how sad to be brought up like that .


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Pedophiles, murderers and Gays all in the one group , some people are really hating on here ,
> 
> Must get that hate from their parents how sad to be brought up like that .


pedophiles/gay people all have a attraction to a certain 'type' if you're saying one is based on genetics then they both must be. But no I wasn't trying to say its the same. As I said though 100 years ago or even less a gay person would of been seen as much worse in all countries in the world.

I can personally see people viewing pedophiles as ok again in certain circumstances within a 100 years with so many massively liberal views like yours


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Pedophiles, murderers and Gays all in the one group , some people are really hating on here ,
> 
> Must get that hate from their parents how sad to be brought up like that .


Glad i'm not a murdering gay pedophile!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Was waiting for that lol. Not too sure in all honesty, don't really see it as completely the same though. Women have atleast most of the parts required lol


Not just this point. But you are very selective with your rationale


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Not just this point. But you are very selective with your rationale


Not really lol. I see being gay as a clear point for a child to get bullied with as i stated. I'm not sure how much its changed since I went to school but I'm only 24 and when I was in primary school I'd say that was the most used insult.

As I said I see all comments like 'but some parents are violent' as irrelevant because as I said its just as likely the gay couple would be violent


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Glad i'm not a murdering gay pedophile!


But that as normal , why don't you wanna be normal


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> But that as normal , why don't you wanna be normal


I said being gay isn't normal, confused how you've translated that into me thinking a homosexual murdering pedophile is normal


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> pedophiles/gay people all have a attraction to a certain 'type' if you're saying one is based on genetics then they both must be. But no I wasn't trying to say its the same. As I said though 100 years ago or even less a gay person would of been seen as much worse in all countries in the world.
> 
> I can personally see people viewing pedophiles as ok again in certain circumstances within a 100 years with so many massively liberal views like yours


Roman times , sodom and Gomorrah do your homework boy .

And being a pedophile will NEVER be acceptable in my liberal views , obviously you can picture it or have imagines it but not me.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

dann19900 said:


> I'll post the definition again, you seem quite intelligent but you must of had chicken pox that day at school. I'm confused how anyone can claim a homesexual is 'conforming to a standard'
> 
> normal
> 
> ...


Ok getting bored with this thread as we will never agree but to demonstrate I didn't have chickenpox that day and to hopefully leave us on a mutual point we can agree on, here is my response.

Normality, statistically and mathematically speaking is a point between two TOLERENCE metrics. Ie an upper and lower specification. So what ANYONE defines as normal can only ever be measured firstly if you understand the tolerance (or standard if you prefer). Clearly I have a higher tolerance of "normality" in this context and there for see being gay as acceptable. You and others (with an equal right of opinion) have a lower tolerance threshold and there for do not accept it...statistically speaking of course.

it's similar to beauty, what I think is beautiful others may think ugly...who is right? None if them, it's all about what's acceptable (and within tolerance) to the individual.

I hoped to help some increase their tolerance but I realise that won't happen easily. And that's fair enough, everyone has a right to an opinion. But people should not allow their intolerance to manifest into negative actions that hurt or harm another person. Being gay is not a choice, it does YOU no harm and will not make your kids gay. And if it did why would that matter? Would you not want them to be happy?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Not really lol. I see being gay as a clear point for a child to get bullied with as i stated. I'm not sure how much its changed since I went to school but I'm only 24 and when I was in primary school I'd say that was the most used insult.
> 
> As I said I see all comments like 'but some parents are violent' as irrelevant because as I said its just as likely the gay couple would be violent


I've kinda answers mist if your previous points before so I won't repeat myself. I think you have an opinion and will work rationale to fit it rather than being objective.

How to this point. Statistically speaking if you are removing a kid from a volunteer family to a random gay couple they are far less likely to be In a violent situation. They are going from 100% after all.

Also should gay kids be banned from school because they get bullied?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> I said being gay isn't normal, confused how you've translated that into me thinking a homosexual murdering pedophile is normal[/
> 
> Dude I have no idea what you think , I think your even confusing yourself .


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> pedophiles/gay people all have a attraction to a certain 'type' if you're saying one is based on genetics then they both must be. But no I wasn't trying to say its the same. As I said though 100 years ago or even less a gay person would of been seen as much worse in all countries in the world.
> 
> I can personally see people viewing pedophiles as ok again in certain circumstances within a 100 years with so many massively liberal views like yours


I think generally "liberal views" lean towards if it doesn't hurt other people, and the people involved are happy, then there's no problem. Not let everyone do what they want to anyone.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Ok getting bored with this thread as we will never agree but to demonstrate I didn't have chickenpox that day and to hopefully leave us on a mutual point we can agree on, here is my response.
> 
> Normality, statistically and mathematically speaking is a point between two TOLERENCE metrics. Ie an upper and lower specification. So what ANYONE defines as normal can only ever be measured firstly if you understand the tolerance. Clearly I have a higher tolerance of "normality" in this context and there for see being gay as acceptable. You and others (with an equal right of opinion) have a lower tolerance threshold and there for do not accept it...statistically speaking of course


So you see 1-3% as being within a normal range? I'd have to hope you don't have a business or anything, your target marketing would be slightly off. I was just using the definition though- I didn't realise we'd reached a state of political correctness where were changing the meaning of words now.

I see being gay as perfectly acceptable, have you read the title of this thread?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've kinda answers mist if your previous points before so I won't repeat myself. I think you have an opinion and will work rationale to fit it rather than being objective.
> 
> How to this point. Statistically speaking if you are removing a kid from a volunteer family to a random gay couple they are far less likely to be In a violent situation. They are going from 100% after all.
> 
> Also should gay kids be banned from school because they get bullied?


Statisticaly if you move a kid from a volunteer family they are far less likely to be in a violent situation and far less likely (again statistically) to get bullied than if they were given to a homosexual couple.

I'm genuinely not sure though, am I wrong in thinking theres a abundance of families who want to adopt anyway?

Again you make a valid point and ofcourse I'm not but I was talking about primary school, I doubt many kids even know that they're gay at that age so that situation won't happen


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I think generally "liberal views" lean towards if it doesn't hurt other people, and the people involved are happy, then there's no problem. Not let everyone do what they want to anyone.


ok lets see how long before labour/lib dems leaders are on tv saying 'ah but we know all the 13 year olds have sex anyway- I can't see how allowing them to have sex with a 25-30 year old is all that bad, we know it will happen anyway'


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Statisticaly if you move a kid from a volunteer family they are far less likely to be in a violent situation and far less likely (again statistically) to get bullied than if they were given to a homosexual couple.
> 
> I'm genuinely not sure though, am I wrong in thinking theres a abundance of families who want to adopt anyway?
> 
> Again you make a valid point and ofcourse I'm not but I was talking about primary school, I doubt many kids even know that they're gay at that age so that situation won't happen


Out of interest. On a tangent. If a gay family influence a child to be gay. Is that bad? Putting the incongruent 'nature' debate aside


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> ok lets see how long before labour/lib dems leaders are on tv saying 'ah but we know all the 13 year olds have sex anyway- I can't see how allowing them to have sex with a 25-30 year old is all that bad, we know it will happen anyway'


Children are obviously a special case (as you may well be) as they're not developed enough to necesserally know what's good for them. That would come under the letting everyone do what they want flag.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

dann19900 said:


> So you see 1-3% as being within a normal range? I'd have to hope you don't have a business or anything, your target marketing would be slightly off. I was just using the definition though- I didn't realise we'd reached a state of political correctness where were changing the meaning of words now.
> 
> I see being gay as perfectly acceptable, have you read the title of this thread?


No mate that's my point, because it's only 1-3% don't mean it still can't be normal. I p1ss 1% of the time does that mean p1ssing is not normal?

Just because it is not Common does not make it not normal. Again it's about context and tolerance. I am guessing you go to the gym to train, I would say that less than 3% of guys do that, does that mean we should be banned from going to the gym? Of course not. I see training as normal as do all my family and friends.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Out of interest. On a tangent. If a gay family influence a child to be gay. Is that bad? Putting the incongruent 'nature' debate aside


But how can they though, seriously , although some parents love their children unconditionally I'm sure a part of them would

Still be disappointed if their child came out to them as Gay , sexuality isn't something you can drum in to someone , you can influence

A lot of things with children but sexuality , sexual types , kinks and desires develop naturally over time .


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I am straight 100% and would PREFER my kids to be straight.

Only because I want grandchildren though who are flesh and blood. That is my only selfish reason


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Delhi said:


> I am straight 100% and would PREFER my kids to be straight.
> 
> Only because I want grandchildren though who are flesh and blood. That is my only selfish reason


This is one of the things my mother said when I told her I was Gay and I understand it


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Delhi said:


> No mate that's my point, because it's only 1-3% don't mean it still can't be normal. I p1ss 1% of the time does that mean p1ssing is not normal?
> 
> Just because it is not Common does not make it not normal. Again it's about context and tolerance. I am guessing you go to the gym to train, I would say that less than 3% of guys do that, does that mean we should be banned from going to the gym? Of course not. I see training as normal as do all my family and friends.


No it makes it normal because 100% of people ****. If the entire world was split up into people who train/don't train then training wouldn't be normal. But its not, trainings a hobby so its normal lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Out of interest. On a tangent. If a gay family influence a child to be gay. Is that bad? Putting the incongruent 'nature' debate aside


Yeah it is in my opinion because were 'supposed to reproduce' lol. I do think gay parents would influence you too. Isn't there stats showing people who are raised by smokers are more likely to smoke?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Children are obviously a special case (as you may well be) as they're not developed enough to necesserally know what's good for them. That would come under the letting everyone do what they want flag.


But they're much more developed now than they were 50 years ago or they're certainly doing more now lol. I assure you I'm not a special case but ill take your input on board lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> Yeah it is in my opinion because were 'supposed to reproduce' lol. I do think gay parents would influence you too. Isn't there stats showing people who are raised by smokers are more likely to smoke?


Well being compared to smokers is a step up from pedophiles and murderers I suppose , I think we're making some ground here


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Well being compared to smokers is a step up from pedophiles and murderers I suppose , I think we're making some ground here


haha i don't mean it like that atall. Apologies if I'm coming across at completely homophobic though, I don't particularly feel strongly either way. I'm just used to having to be politically correct in real life and a forums a good place for me not to worry about it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> haha i don't mean it like that atall. Apologies if I'm coming across at completely homophobic though, I don't particularly feel strongly either way. I'm just used to having to be politically correct in real life and a forums a good place for me not to worry about it


Dude I will let you in to a wee secret , not all Gays like Gays probably for the same reasons some straights don't like gays either,

BUT you live with the hand your dealt with and get on with it , have you read anywhere on this thread me slating straights or comparing

Them to low life's , for the purpose of the thread ...anyone who wants to adopt goes through vigorous tests no matter what their sexual

Status is , it's about the best possible home and upbringing for a child and sometimes that maybe a same sex couple


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

dann19900 said:


> Yeah it is in my opinion because were 'supposed to reproduce' lol.


Well, going by the rate of population growth over the past few hundred years, our species appear to be reproducing very successfully regardless of how hard these dreaded gays try to undermine the process.

Out of interest, do you only ever have sex with the intention of reproducing?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Well, going by the rate of population growth over the past few hundred years, our species appear to be reproducing very successfully regardless of how hard these dreaded gays try to undermine the process.
> 
> Out of interest, do you only ever have sex with the intention of reproducing?


Well I have my own theories on growth rates that are controversial too so better leave that one lol.

No ofcourse not but I just know you're going to make a completely irrelevant point so ill have to stop reading or ill be arguing all night


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

To be fair to everyone in this thread I think we have had some good discussion without it getting out of hand or mud slinging to much. Nowt wrong with a good debate and discussion. Everyone has a right to an opinion


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

dann19900 said:


> Well I have my own theories on growth rates that are controversial too so better leave that one lol.
> 
> No ofcourse not but I just know you're going to make a completely irrelevant point so ill have to stop reading or ill be arguing all night


More like you know exactly the point i'm making and you haven't got the slightest idea how to refute it.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> More like you know exactly the point i'm making and you haven't got the slightest idea how to refute it.


you're going to bring up my 'because were supposed to reproduce' which i even put in '' at the time because I realised it didn't sound great. You're then going to suggest I shouldn't have sex unless I'm aiming to reproduce.

I'm then going to say ''no thats irrelevent because I don't care if homosexual people have sex with eachother''


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

dont agree with it totally wrong


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Delhi said:


> I am straight 100% and would PREFER my kids to be straight.
> 
> Only because I want grandchildren though who are flesh and blood. That is my only selfish reason


If my kids were gay so be it as long as they were happy loved and enjoy their life I could ask for no more. Grandkids would be great but its their life not mine


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

There are many species that have sex for pleasure and many species that will have sex with the same sex. We after all are just one of those species and as such there is no real defining way of how we should behave apart from others opinions and what society thinks is acceptable. (Influenced by law and religious views)

If you take out the "gay" part it should be based on what that couple can offer the child in terms of caring, love and security and providing them with a happy childhood. The gay part is secondary in my view.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Iv just adopted a 15 month old baby girl....As a youngster I was involved in girl gangs and in and out of court, I grew out of that but I have a strong personality and I will square up to u if u do me, I will argue my point because I'm passionate about things, I take no crap from anyone, I don't class myself as bisexual but I do think u fall for who u fall for irrelevant of sex and yes iv been with women. Is she going to be like any of that? Will she be involved in fights and think that's a great life like I did? Will she choose to like women and men? Who knows but certainly not from anything she learns from me just because it's not something we teach or preach, she has her own personality I'm here to steer and guide that but not change it..so thinking the kid will be gay if ur gay to me is like saying she's going do everything iv done look how silly it sounds! :nono:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Iv just adopted a 15 month old baby girl....As a youngster I was involved in girl gangs and in and out of court, I grew out of that but I have a strong personality and I will square up to u if u do me, I will argue my point because I'm passionate about things, I take no crap from anyone, I don't class myself as bisexual but I do think u fall for who u fall for irrelevant of sex and yes iv been with women. Is she going to be like any of that? Will she be involved in fights and think that's a great life like I did? Will she choose to like women and men? Who knows but certainly not from anything she learns from me just because it's not something we teach or preach, she has her own personality I'm here to steer and guide that but not change it..so thinking the kid will be gay if ur gay to me is like saying she's going do everything iv done look how silly it sounds! :nono:


Wow congratulations, how long did the adoption process take and what part of the process was the toughest ?


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

What about junkie parents pedo parents alcoholic parents or violent parents theres a lots worse,if its a loving relationship and the kidds are well brought up then who are we to judge


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm against it, it's abnormal.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

I don't know if I agree or disagree, but if it came to the choice where a child would have to live in a foster home/orphanage or having a loving same-sex family, I'd say same-sex family every time


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> If you want to be like that then you first. Show me evidence that it doesn't affect kids. Prove to me kids don't copy what they see


I'm the evidence


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

It shouldn't be acceptable. Children are only born through heterosexual relations. If gay adults want a relationship fine but personally I think raising a child in a homosexual environment robs them of their human rights, in this case being raised by parents who are in psychologically in sync with their gender role as either a mother or father, ideally both together as a family.

I think being raised in a gay environment will have the potential to haunt someone for a long time. It will be the little things that they will look back at, like during home time at school wondering every day why everyone else has a mum and a dad whereas they have two dads. It isn't fare on the children one bit.

Gay people should make peace with who they are and live freely. However this "freedom" shouldn't come at the expense of a child who has every right to a maternal and a paternal figure in their life. That's incredibly selfish and abusive imo.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sigma said:


> It shouldn't be acceptable. Children are only born through heterosexual relations. If gay adults want a relationship fine but personally I think raising a child in a homosexual environment robs them of their human rights, in this case being raised by parents who are in psychologically in sync with their gender identity as either a mother or father, ideally both together as a family.
> 
> I think being raised in a gay environment will have the potential to haunt someone for a long time. It will be the little things that they will look back at, like during home time at school wondering every day why everyone else has a mum and a dad whereas they have two dads. It isn't fare on the children one bit.
> 
> Gay people should make peace with who they are and live freely. However this "freedom" shouldn't come at the expense of a child who has every right to a maternal and a paternal figure in their life. That's incredibly selfish and abusive imo.


Yet letting that child just go from foster home to foster home would be acceptable? With no set family regime or stability?

I can pretty much guarantee that a child will not be "haunted" by anything from a good nurturing relationship.

You sound to me to be very narrow minded. How can you say it's abusive to give a child a loving home? You sound like the same type of guy who says all gays are pedos and will touch a child at the drop of a hat.

From the bile you are speaking I feel you are more likely to haunt and damage your own children than any gay couple will


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm the evidence


 :confused1:

That's me convinced :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> That's me convinced :whistling:


I've said it 3-4 times in the thread but I think everyone's ignored a answer from a person who's been in that situation.

My dads gay. I was brought up between him and his husband.

I was never bullied. The kids at school knew but wasn't bothered. And by the time I reached secondary school (where the normal bullies are) it was old news.

And I grew up straight.

And had two kids.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the thought of parents abandoning there kids disgusts me,kids in homes etc,really sad.

if they can get a shot of a normal life who cares who takes them on,the kids welfare is

the more important issue...better than a life of neglect and possible abuse.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> I've said it 3-4 times in the thread but I think everyone's ignored a answer from a person who's been in that situation.
> 
> My dads gay. I was brought up between him and his husband.
> 
> ...


I opted out of this argument some pages back but people just can't resist quoting me and trying to drag me back into It.

I've nothing against gays as I stated in my first post I think it was, but I don't believe they should be allowed to adopt before a heterosexual couple. I agree with an earlier post were someone said gays should be at the bottom of the list


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[ QUOTE=safc49;5043388]I opted out of this argument some pages back but people just can't resist quoting me and trying to drag me back into It.

I've nothing against gays as I stated in my first post I think it was, but I don't believe they should be allowed to adopt before a heterosexual couple. I agree with an earlier post were someone said gays should be at the bottom of the list


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

RowRow said:


> Yet letting that child just go from foster home to foster home would be acceptable? With no set family regime or stability?
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee that a child will not be "haunted" by anything from a good nurturing relationship.
> 
> You sound to me to be very narrow minded. How can you say it's abusive to give a child a loving home? You sound like the same type of guy who says all gays are pedos and will touch a child at the drop of a hat.


Don't try to draw parallels between this post and mine. They're completely different. The inability to sift out abusive foster parents is due to the authorities negligence, what i'm talking about is parental identity.

Part of a "good nurturing relationship" in this case means allowing a child to experience , not just biologically but also socioculturally, what it means to have a paternal and/or maternal caregiver. Having two fathers or two mothers is against biological and social norms and will likely wreak havoc on their young and vulnerable psyches.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Yet letting that child just go from foster home to foster home would be acceptable? With no set family regime or stability?
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee that a child will not be "haunted" by anything from a good nurturing relationship.
> 
> ...


lol how many kids at said foster home (assuming you mean older kids seeing as all babies are snapped up) do you think would want gay parents?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sigma said:


> It shouldn't be acceptable. Children are only born through heterosexual relations. If gay adults want a relationship fine but personally I think raising a child in a homosexual environment robs them of their human rights, in this case being raised by parents who are in psychologically in sync with their gender role as either a mother or father, ideally both together as a family.
> 
> I think being raised in a gay environment will have the potential to haunt someone for a long time. It will be the little things that they will look back at, like during home time at school wondering every day why everyone else has a mum and a dad whereas they have two dads. It isn't fare on the children one bit.
> 
> Gay people should make peace with who they are and live freely. However this "freedom" shouldn't come at the expense of a child who has every right to a maternal and a paternal figure in their life. That's incredibly selfish and abusive imo.


The troll returns


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> The troll returns


I am? Gee, I had no idea.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sigma said:


> I am? Gee, I had no idea.


Lol your funny


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Danjal said:


> Exposure to heterosexual relationships is fine, just not homosexual relationships, correct?
> 
> If it would affect the way their sexuality develops then when did all the gays come from? By using that logic there shouldn't be gay people anywhere. Also, by that logic I should be gay, which I'm not.


The first paragraph is exactly right mate, that's the environment they should be in if they later on become that way inclined so be it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> lol how many kids at said foster home (assuming you mean older kids seeing as all babies are snapped up) do you think would want gay parents?


I think more would chose to have a family than not at all.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I think more would chose to have a family than not at all.


lol if they knew it was down to that exact scenario maybe but it wouldn't be. If you walked into a kids home full of 10-14 year olds and asked them if they wanted 2 daddies I think the majority would tell you to fuk off in all honesty


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> lol if they knew it was down to that exact scenario maybe but it wouldn't be. If you walked into a kids home full of 10-14 year olds and asked them if they wanted 2 daddies I think the majority would tell you to fuk off in all honesty


I think it would depend on the children. If they were all bigoted oinks who were misinformed then yes of course.

You are assuming as well it is 2 daddies. Why not 2 mums?

What are you views then on IVF or surrogacy? One of my cousins is lesbians and plans to have a child, they are going to get one of their friend to be a sperm donor and one of them will carry the child. Is that just as wrong as adoption?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I think it would depend on the children. If they were all bigoted oinks who were misinformed then yes of course.
> 
> You are assuming as well it is 2 daddies. Why not 2 mums?
> 
> What are you views then on IVF or surrogacy? One of my cousins is lesbians and plans to have a child, they are going to get one of their friend to be a sperm donor and one of them will carry the child. Is that just as wrong as adoption?


Well I'm just commenting on the average child in care (imo)

Because I personally think 2 daddies would annoy the average child slightly more- sorry if that isn't politically correct enough

Not sure, I don't know enough about it. No I don't see it as ideal though, obviously theres much worse scenarios. Its not like I'm saying homosexuals adopting is the end of the world, just that I don't really agree with it and I like a debate anyway


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> The first paragraph is exactly right mate, that's the environment they should be in if they later on become that way inclined so be it


I'm lost for words. I was being sarcastic.

Kids don't become gay because they see gay people, just like how kids don't turn into dogs if they see dogs.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Danjal said:


> I'm lost for words. I was being sarcastic.
> 
> Kids don't become gay because they see gay people, just like how kids don't turn into dogs if they see dogs.


So why are kids with parents who smoke more likely to smoke themselves?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> So why are kids with parents who smoke more likely to smoke themselves?


I don't think you can compare sexuality to an addictive substance/ act


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I don't think you can compare sexuality to an addictive substance/ act


lol love comments like these. It shows that kids pick up on things their parents do. And in regards to the dog comment I'd be willing to bet kids who have a dog as a child are more likely to own one as a adult


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> lol love comments like these. It shows that kids pick up on things their parents do. And in regards to the dog comment I'd be willing to bet kids who have a dog as a child are more likely to own one as a adult


You cannot compare owning something or doing something to sometimes sexual orientation that is ludicrous. Both my parents were straight both had a lot of sexual partners. I never even knew a gay person in any way. Yet I knew I liked boys from the second I felt anything sexual and by the time I was 14 I knew I was gay.

There was no "picking up" on what my parents did. And I bet the same would be true in reverse.

Just to further emphasise this both my partner and his twin brother are both gay despite having a very homophobic father surely if kids did copy what their parents did with regards to sexuality they would both be straight not raging queens?

If you were to take someone who is straight and switch their parents with a gay couple if very much doubt their sexual orientation would

Change. It's ridiculous to even suggest that.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> You cannot compare owning something or doing something to sometimes sexual orientation that is ludicrous. Both my parents were straight both had a lot of sexual partners. I never even knew a gay person in any way. Yet I knew I liked boys from the second I felt anything sexual and by the time I was 14 I knew I was gay.
> 
> There was no "picking up" on what my parents did. And I bet the same would be true in reverse.
> 
> ...


I'm not directly comparing it. I'm just using it as a example to show that the environment a child grows up in will affect the choices they make as they grow up. Its a 100% pure fact, been shown in many different things, no idea why everyone acts so outraged when its suggested the same will be true for for sexuality

Really, obviously I'm not saying 100% of people with gay parents will be gay lol. You can give all the random examples you like lol. Unless you have stats for every gay person in the world they make little difference. Somewhere in the world someones absolutely massive from only eating junk food- doesn't mean its the best way to go about it


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I think people have a problem understanding that you are born gay, you dont become gay because you feel like it. Imo


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Soul keeper said:


> I think people have a problem understanding that you are born gay, you dont become gay because you feel like it. Imo


What about all these people that go from being in relationships with the opposite sex to turning gay? The majority of gays I know have came from similar situations.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

They have always been gay they have just denied it.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I believe back in the day there were still loads of gay people but society didnt except them so they married into heterosexual relationships and started familys living in denial all their life. Imo.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

As long as they are good parents, I guess that is all that matters. Kids have the potential to be bullied regardless of background, it's preparing them to deal/cope effectively with the eventuality of that and life itself that counts.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Two loving parents are two loving parents. In my eyes that's all a child needs. The whole ideal of a child needing a father and mother figure is not realistic as a male or female can assist a child in development. Like any parent they are going to be faced with the challenges of raising a child, however, as long as they love the child and they give it their best then I see no reasoning to why they shouldn't.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Soul keeper said:


> I believe back in the day there were still loads of gay people but society didnt except them so they married into heterosexual relationships and started familys living in denial all their life. Imo.


Sorry to sound so blunt but if they were genuinely gay how did they have sex with the opposite sex? I can guarantee I'd find it impossible to have sex with a man unless I had a sneaky supply of viagra


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> Sorry to sound so blunt but if they were genuinely gay how did they have sex with the opposite sex? I can guarantee I'd find it impossible to have sex with a man unless I had a sneaky supply of viagra


Im just stating what I believe is the truth.

its just the way society was then, no one was openly "Gay" back in the old days.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Soul keeper said:


> They have always been gay they have just denied it.


I have an auntie who was happily married for 15 years with 3 kids so I doubt she was in denial


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I have an auntie who was happily married for 15 years with 3 kids so I doubt she was in denial


Exactly what im saying, so you reckon she woke up one morning and thought "mm i think i'm gay"

No she was born gay, she just couldn't except it!

You don't "Become" gay.

This is all my own opinion.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

If Elton John's adopted kids turn into screaming benders then we shall know!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

RowRow said:


> You cannot compare owning something or doing something to sometimes sexual orientation that is ludicrous. Both my parents were straight both had a lot of sexual partners. I never even knew a gay person in any way. Yet I knew I liked boys from the second I felt anything sexual and by the time I was 14 I knew I was gay.
> 
> There was no "picking up" on what my parents did. And I bet the same would be true in reverse.
> 
> ...


On the flip side of this I grew up surrounded by gay folk (mother restaurant above a gay pub) and I'm straight as an arrow.

The whole idea that kids will become gay because they see gay people is idiotic.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Danjal said:


> On the flip side of this I grew up surrounded by gay folk (mother restaurant above a gay pub) and I'm straight as an arrow.
> 
> The whole idea that kids will become gay because they see gay people is idiotic.


lol you really aren't the brightest spark in the box are you.

There's currently 3% of gay people in the world (think its much less personally but ill go with it) so even if having gay parents raises the chances to 5% thats a *increase*. Nobody is saying every single person with gay parents will be gay, you're the idiotic one.

edit: the irony of your posts and other amazingly left wing peoples post on how muslims beliefs are fine and now this lol, your 2 points contradict. You want to try being a gay muslim? lol


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Danjal said:


> On the flip side of this I grew up surrounded by gay folk (mother restaurant above a gay pub) and I'm straight as an arrow.
> 
> The whole idea that kids will become gay because they see gay people is idiotic.


I agree. Straight people, when did you choose to become straight? That's right, you didn't because you were born that way.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> Sorry to sound so blunt but if they were genuinely gay how did they have sex with the opposite sex? I can guarantee I'd find it impossible to have sex with a man unless I had a sneaky supply of viagra


I know of only 3 now gay guys who were not gay.

One had 2 kids then one day in his own words "realised he was pleasing other People and not himself" he said he convinced himself or at least tried to that he was straight. And then at 30 odd came out as gay

The other two thought they were straight but slept with a guy out of curiously and never looked at a girl again.

To me though neither of those scenarios make sense. I don't know how they could just go from liking a gender to not or how they could as you say sleep with a girl in the first place if they were gay.

So I agree with you on that point


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

DLChappers said:


> I agree. Straight people, when did you choose to become straight? That's right, you didn't because you were born that way.


Well you'll probably find that nobody can say that they knew they were straight from birth, because it would be a load of rubbish


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> lol you really aren't the brightest spark in the box are you.
> 
> There's currently 3% of gay people in the world (think its much less personally but ill go with it) so even if having gay parents raises the chances to 5% thats a *increase*. Nobody is saying every single person with gay parents will be gay, you're the idiotic one.
> 
> edit: the irony of your posts and other amazingly left wing peoples post on how muslims beliefs are fine and now this lol, your 2 points contradict. You want to try being a gay muslim? lol


Oh dear. You realise that you've used a statistic for the percentage of gay people in the world, supposedly 3%, and then stated that having gay parents could possibly raise that percentage to 5%... Once reading it again I'm sure you must get why that is hilarious. Gay parents will apparently raise the *world* gay population to 5%, an increase of 2% means 142 million kids turning gay. Wow that's a lot of gay adoption right there!

Either you worded your reply badly, which I believe to be the case, you're a troll, or you work as a reporter for the Daily Mail.

Regarding the Muslim comment, as I said, repeatedly, there is nothing wrong with ALL Muslims, just those who are extremists. Clearly you don't have the cranial capacity to even comprehend the fact that the few don't represent the many.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Shady45 said:


> Well you'll probably find that nobody can say that they knew they were straight from birth, because it would be a load of rubbish


Haha shush! :tt2:


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Danjal said:


> Oh dear. You realise that you've used a statistic for the percentage of gay people in the world, supposedly 3%, and then stated that having gay parents could possibly raise that percentage to 5%... Once reading it again I'm sure you must get why that is hilarious. Gay parents will apparently raise the *world* gay population to 5%, an increase of 2% means 142 million kids turning gay. Wow that's a lot of gay adoption right there!
> 
> Either you worded your reply badly, which I believe to be the case, you're a troll, or you work as a reporter for the Daily Mail.
> 
> Regarding the Muslim comment, as I said, repeatedly, there is nothing wrong with ALL Muslims, just those who are extremists. Clearly you don't have the cranial capacity to even comprehend the fact that the few don't represent the many.


I didn't word it wrong atall, you read it wrong, read it again.

Although you're terrible with statistics, i bet it doesn't even enter your brain that if the figure is 3% then the amount of couples wanting to adopt will likely be a lot higher than 3%.

lol here you go again taking comments to extremes, ofcourse there's nothing wrong with 100% of muslims. You just happen to under estimate the extremists by atleast 100x


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> I didn't word it wrong atall, you read it wrong, read it again.
> 
> Although you're terrible with statistics, i bet it doesn't even enter your brain that if the figure is 3% then the amount of couples wanting to adopt will likely be a lot higher than 3%.
> 
> lol here you go again taking comments to extremes, ofcourse there's nothing wrong with 100% of muslims. You just happen to under estimate the extremists by atleast 100x


Try again, bub. A couple is two people, that means that the amount of gay couples wanting to adopt must be a maxiumum of 1.5% of the world population (if we assume that only 3% of the world is gay).

If they *all* adopt one child, and *all* of those children "turn" gay than that is only 107 million kids who will grow up gay, falling short of the 2% increase you guestimated by 35 million.

That's assuming that all those gay couple wish to adopt, are allowed to adopt, and meet the criteria for adoption.

This, of course, doesn't allow for those children who would have grown up gay with straight parents anyway.

I never said to know the true amount of extremists, not at any single point, I used statistics to point out that when people use the line "most Muslims", "a high percentage of Muslims" are just pure bigots.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

We're also ignoring the fact that there is nothing wrong with growing up and being gay, so the point is kind of mute for those who have tolerance and understanding.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Danjal said:


> Try again, bub. A couple is two people, that means that the amount of gay couples wanting to adopt must be a maxiumum of 1.5% of the world population (if we assume that only 3% of the world is gay).
> 
> If they *all* adopt one child, and *all* of those children "turn" gay than that is only 107 million kids who will grow up gay, falling short of the 2% increase you guestimated by 35 million.
> 
> ...


As I said, i never stated the gay population would raise to 5% lol, I said if it (being adopted by gay parents)increased your chances of being gay to 5% it would increase the amount of gay people in the world- not increase it to 5%.

Your 1.5% comment is just unbelievably stupid lol. The straight couples need 2 people too because a couple is two people- that works for heterosexuals too you know.

Again as I said I never said the gay population would increase to 5%. However you seem to of completely neglected the fact that 3% of the population being gay and allowed to adopt would likely mean more than 3% of adoptions being by gay people. Because they can't have children in other ways like heterosexuals.

And ah ok. Well I think you'd agree Turkey is 1 of the most developed Muslim countries- probably the closest to us. Go read about how you can get out of Turkish national service


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> Your 1.5% comment is just unbelievably stupid lol. The straight couples need 2 people too because a couple is two people- that works for heterosexuals too you know.


Obviously you don't understand.

3% of 7.13billion = 2.14million

2.14/2 (to make couples) = 107million

107million = 1.5% of world population.

Meaning there can only be a maximum of 107million gay couples in the world (if the 3% statistic is to be believed)


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

If this thread turns me gay, who do I sue?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Danjal said:


> Obviously you don't understand.
> 
> 3% of 7.13billion = 2.14million
> 
> ...


oh god i can't reply to someone so stupid anymore. the 107 million couples would equal 3% of the population or 3% of the couples in the world you absolute plank


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Monkey skeleton said:


> If this thread turns me gay, who do I sue?


If you turn gay reading this thread you are going to change your name to Sue? :lol:

Some people on this thread are so ignorant about nature Vs nurture when it comes to sexual preference it's unreal. And for clarity I'm not talking about Monkey Skeleton


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> oh god i can't reply to someone so stupid anymore. the 107 million couples would equal 3% of the population or 3% of the couples in the world you absolute plank


OBVIOUSLY! I'm stating the actual possible NUMBER of gay couples, The percentage is used to calculate the amount of kids if they all adopted one each.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Danjal said:


> OBVIOUSLY! I'm stating the actual possible NUMBER of gay couples, The percentage is used to calculate the amount of kids if they all adopted one each.


I've said atleast 3 times now I didn't say/mean the % of gays in the world would rise to 5%.

Although thinking about it if this became world wide (which i guess you'd like) then it probably would if were working on the 2% increase. Who's to say gay couples won't decide they want 2.5 kids each or whatever the average is that straight women have. I'm sure there's plenty of kids to go around if it went world wide. It obviously won't though because most/all of those muslim countries you like still treat gay people as second class citizens


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> It shouldn't be acceptable. Children are only born through heterosexual relations. If gay adults want a relationship fine but personally I think raising a child in a homosexual environment robs them of their human rights, in this case being raised by parents who are in psychologically in sync with their gender role as either a mother or father, ideally both together as a family.
> 
> I think being raised in a gay environment will have the potential to haunt someone for a long time. It will be the little things that they will look back at, like during home time at school wondering every day why everyone else has a mum and a dad whereas they have two dads. It isn't fare on the children one bit.
> 
> Gay people should make peace with who they are and live freely. However this "freedom" shouldn't come at the expense of a child who has every right to a maternal and a paternal figure in their life. That's incredibly selfish and abusive imo.


If this is correct. Should heterosexual parents of gay children be prosecuted for infringing on their human rights?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> If this is correct. Should heterosexual parents of gay children be prosecuted for infringing on their human rights?


What percentage of the population are gay? Having a mother and a father; being raised in a heterosexual environment is the norm, as i've said in a past post - biologically and socially. Young children do not have an orientation, therefore, if they wan't a normal upbringing and parental bonding, it's logical they should be raised in such an environment.

It's generally only once an individual sexually matures that they become aware of their preferences. However the question here is one of deprivation of ordinary psychosocial bonding, not orientation. So your point has virtually no relevance to any I raised.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hers another thought , what if a gay man and a gay woman had a baby and brought it up together ?

The child would have both male and female parents ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RowRow said:


> I know of only 3 now gay guys who were not gay.
> 
> One had 2 kids then one day in his own words "realised he was pleasing other People and not himself" he said he convinced himself or at least tried to that he was straight. And then at 30 odd came out as gay
> 
> ...


It's called homophobia


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it's evil an should be banned.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How the fook can you sleep with a guy "out of curiosity"?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> How the fook can you sleep with a guy "out of curiosity"?


never been curious what it's like to have a cock up your arse?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> never been curious what it's like to have a cock up your arse?


Thought has never crossed my mind until now. Are you offering


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Thought has never crossed my mind until now. Are you offering


you will more than likely be disappointed but im free tomorrow


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> How the fook can you sleep with a guy "out of curiosity"?


have you never when pinning some AAS in your ass check thought 'I wonder what it would be like to pin my anus with a penis' Never?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

barsnack said:


> have you never when pinning some AAS in your ass check thought 'I wonder what it would be like to pin my anus with a penis' Never?


Again, never crossed my mind but I will think of it later when jabbing.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Again, never crossed my mind but I will think of it later when jabbing.


adopt a baby while your at it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> How the fook can you sleep with a guy "out of curiosity"?


Gay is gay , straight is straight Might take a bloke / girl longer to admit it to themselves or others but I don't think

There's a middle ground


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> adopt a baby while your at it


Haha love it !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Gay is gay , straight is straight Might take a bloke / girl longer to admit it to themselves or others but I don't think
> 
> There's a middle ground


you don't believe in bi-sexual?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you don't believe in bi-sexual?


For sex yea , been with straight couples in the past where the 3 of us have all had a go BUT gay is more than sexual


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> For sex yea , been with straight couples in the past where the 3 of us have all had a go BUT gay is more than sexual


when you first wake up in the morning do you have to put on your gay face or is just like us lot and we just wake up and scratch our bollocks


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> So why are kids with parents who smoke more likely to smoke themselves?


Smoking is a habit which leads to addiction, you can't compare that to sexual it it's like linking an apple to a motorbike


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> when you first wake up in the morning do you have to put on your gay face or is just like us lot and we just wake up and scratch our bollocks


I waken up and scratch his bollocks


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> For sex yea , been with straight couples in the past where the 3 of us have all had a go BUT gay is more than sexual


if you fancy either sex, surely you can 'fall in love' with either...my way at looking at it


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> For sex yea , been with straight couples in the past where the 3 of us have all had a go* BUT gay is more than sexual*


your lucky Tommy, cos hetro aint..........


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Smoking is a habit which leads to addiction, you can't compare that to sexual it it's like linking an apple to a motorbike


my mum smoked and still does an absolute ****load of cigs, if anything it put me and my brother off it. hate the smell



Tommy10 said:


> I waken up and scratch his bollocks


sounds pretty good actually


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> if you fancy either sex, surely you can 'fall in love' with either...my way at looking at it


Yea and I know a girl that had 3sum with her. BF and ended up leaving him for the women ,

I've found it's just something a straight couple will do now and again like if filling a fantasy but it ends there


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

essexboy said:


> your lucky Tommy, cos hetro aint..........


Eh ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea and I know a girl that had 3sum with her. BF and ended up leaving him for the women ,
> 
> I've found it's just something a straight couple will do now and again like if filling a fantasy but it ends there


where do shemales fit into all this?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> where do shemales fit into all this?


Ask straight men lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Ask straight men lol


I find them confusing yet strangely erotic. does that make me a pervert?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Smoking is a habit which leads to addiction, you can't compare that to sexual it it's like linking an apple to a motorbike


yeah but was just to show kids are impressionable seeing as others seem to think they aren't. Unless every gay person is born that way which I struggle to believe with so many in long term straight relationships first


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I find them confusing yet strangely erotic. does that make me a pervert?


All depends on you dude , I watch tranny porn sometimes and it's always the bloke getting goosed?! Why ?

Well allegedly J-Los BF slept with 2 and that's why she just dumped him.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> All depends on you dude , I watch tranny porn sometimes and it's always the bloke getting goosed?! Why ?
> 
> Well allegedly J-Los BF slept with 2 and that's why she just dumped him.


not sure I'd want one up my trumper but who knows eh


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> not sure I'd want one up my trumper but who knows eh


Things happen in the heat of the moment but your not alone with being curious about them ,

For me a c.ock in an frock is a no no , if I wanted a women I would be straight I guess.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> yeah but was just to show kids are impressionable seeing as others seem to think they aren't. Unless every gay person is born that way which I struggle to believe with so many in long term straight relationships first


Without going in to too much detail I was groomed by a straight married man from about 5 years old until I was a young teenager ,

Sweets, toys etc etc and I was under his spell and didn't even know it


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea and I know a girl that had 3sum with her. BF and ended up leaving him for the women ,
> 
> I've found it's just something a straight couple will do now and again like if filling a fantasy but it ends there


Poor fcuker lol, I bet he thought he won the jackpot whilst they were all at it. Must feel perplexing knowing in vivid detail where his mrs face is diving down fulltime on now


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Poor fcuker lol, I bet he thought he won the jackpot whilst they were all at it. Must feel perplexing knowing in vivid detail where his mrs face is diving down fulltime on now


Oooffft just git a mental picture of that haha !


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Eh ?


more than sexual.I was trying to be amusing!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> yeah but was just to show kids are impressionable seeing as others seem to think they aren't. Unless every gay person is born that way which I struggle to believe with so many in long term straight relationships first


But unless you see gay as being something wrong, why would it matter if they are impressionable?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> But unless you see gay as being something wrong, why would it matter if they are impressionable?


I don't know, someone brought up the point and then homosexual rights jumped in with examples of people not turning into dogs etc lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I find them confusing yet strangely erotic. does that make me a pervert?


Nah, it's that thing you do with pingpong balls that makes you a pervert!


----------

